#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Tent stort in op Pukkelpop

## Big Bang

In Pukkelpop in België is een tent ingestort door het noodweer. Meer info is nu nog niet bekend.

Eerste foto's: 
http://twitpic.com/680uys
http://www.mobypicture.com/user/JWDijk/view/10476950
http://yfrog.com/klbn8mgj

Edit: Nieuwsbericht: http://www.nieuwsblad.be/article/det...8-bfe5708f8932





> *Gewonden door onweer op Pukkelpop             
> *
>                      Door een onweer zijn een nog onbekend aantal  gewonden gevallen op Pukkelpop. De Chateau-tent is ingestort, een  eettent en de Humo-stand zijn omver gewaaid. Er zouden ook bomen zijn  omgevallen.                 
>                                                    Dat melden getuigen. Over het precieze aantal  gewonden is nog niets bekend. In de chateautent, de kleinste tent op de  weide, zakte overspanning in. De clubtent werd ook ontruimd.
> 
> Het is nog onduidelijk hoe het verder moet met het festival. Een aantal  optredens is alvast uitgesteld. De brandweer is ter plaatse.
> 
> De dag begon vrij zonnig, maar rond 18 uur bereikte het onweer dat  eerder al in de streek rond Brussel voor overlast zorgde ook het  festivalterrein in Kiewit. Op korte tijd stond het terrein blank, met  overal 5 centimeter water. Er viel ook heel wat hagel. 
> 
> ...



Edit: Nog een nieuwsbericht: http://kickingthehabit.nl/2011-08-18...ezoekers-gewon




> *
> Pukkelpop-tenten storten in door noodweer: bezoekers gewond*
> 
> Terwijl de vroege kampeerders op Lowlands aan het begin van de  donderdagavond ook een flinke bui met onweer over zich heen hebben  gekregen, blijkt het pas echt foute boel te zijn op het vandaag al  begonnen Pukkelpop  in het Belgische Hasselt. Door plotseling losgebarsten heftige  regenbuien met onweer, zware windstoten en hagelstenen blijkt een deel  van de Chateau-tent _ingestort_. Onduidelijk is nog hoeveel festivalbezoekers er gewond zijn geraakt. Volgens Knack rijden  ambulances af en aan. Op het moment stond Smith Westerns al te spelen  (of nog net niet) in de Chateau: de apparatuur is stuk, twittert de band.
>  Het is dan ook niet zomaar noodweer als we enkele twitteraars  mogen geloven: woorden als 'inferno' en 'armageddon' worden gebruikt,  en meerdere grote bomen op het festivalterrein zouden zijn omgewaaid.  Ook is er andere ravage en zou een tent buiten de danstent Boiler Room het hebben begeven. Studio Brussel meldt dat alle optredens voorlopig zijn gestaakt. Dit is goed mis; later meer.



FotoEdit: Omgevallen PA toren volgens de omschrijving: http://yfrog.com/kjurrtyj

----------


## pjadskop productions

dat is rap, op de live stream weten ze zelfs nog niks

----------


## Mark-LED

Volg de hashtaq #pp11 maar eens, real life info met foto's.

Niet best wat daar gebeurd is..

//edit: line arry hoort verticaal te zijn, niet horizontaal: http://yfrog.com/kjurrtyj

Gekke belgen..

----------


## jens

er word al gesproken over 6 doden...*** wat een chaos!

----------


## Big Bang

> er word al gesproken over 6 doden...*** wat een chaos!



Bron: http://www.standaard.be/artikel/deta...MF20110818_198





> Volgens de brandweer heeft de storm op het Pukkelpop-terrein zes levens geëist.



Nu maar hopen dat het aantal niet verder oploopt

Update:Nos nieuwbericht inclusief fotoserie. 
Update: video op rtl.be

----------


## tomv

Ja, het was niet al te best hier in Hasselt. Was blij dat ik binnen zat. Zo'n weer heb ik nog nooit gezien in 27 jaar. Al 'n uur constant sirenes van ambulance, brandweer, politie. Het is om heeeeel stil van te worden.....

----------


## DMiXed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt9D2ZIB0Uc
ziet er alles behalve goed uit..! heftig!

----------


## speakertech

> Volg de hashtaq #pp11 maar eens, real life info met foto's.
> 
> Niet best wat daar gebeurd is..
> 
> //edit: line arry hoort verticaal te zijn, niet horizontaal: http://yfrog.com/kjurrtyj
> 
> Gekke belgen..



Belgengrapjes zijn nu wel ongepast denk ik.

Luidsprekertoren 
http://yfrog.com/kjurrtyj
Geen tuien en ook geen betonblokken onderin. Wel een groot gewicht bovenin en behoorlijke windvang. Eigenlijk is het geluk dat die torens niet vaker omwaaien.




Zoiets met een groot bord is ook eens omgewaaid tijdens een spoorwegmanifestatie in Utrecht. Toen was er een dode te betreuren.
Ik snap niet dat zoiets niet deugdelijk getuid wordt of verzwaard met betonblokken. Het gewicht van de  lichte buisconstructie is niet opgewassen tegen de kracht van een rukwind op een scherm van die afmetingen. Vergelijk het maar met de afmeting van de vrachtauto's.
Ze leren het nooit.


Zes doden en dan zegt men dat het festival waarschijnlijk toch doorgaat....
Speakertech


Edit: gelukkig geen zes doden, maar minstens een. Zeer triest als je het bezoek aan een festival met de dood moet bekopen, Sterkte aan de getroffenen.

----------


## pjadskop productions

ledscherm valt in publiek?
nochtans 3 takels, zou denken dat het goed vast hangt

van die 6 doden, ze moesten al die kranten en reporters hun licentie afpakken, halve benelux zit hier met schrik en dan zomaar berichten over doden, vanuit 1 onbetrouwbare bron (begonnen bij de standaard) dat de brandweer van Sint truiden na 5 min al bevestigde dat er 6 doden zijn, tenzij dat het volledige festivalterrein naar Sint Truiden zou gewaaid zijn (en dat is niet zo want dan had ik ze zien passeren) was de brandweer van Hasselt de enige die die informatie al kon hebben.

----------


## ljanton

Het ledscherm (en de line array op de achtergrond) vallen niet los van de tent in het publiek maar met tent en al tegelijk. Je kan je niet los snijden uit de tent en overal liggen onderdelen van een PA-installatie met mensen... Reporter zei net op tv  'Mensen lopen backstage om te vluchten en alle mogelijke kanten op...' Ik hoop dat ze goed verzekerd zijn. Wie zal de zwarte piet toegespeeld krijgen? De firma die de tent neerzette? De Organisatie of beide? Of is dit een geval van overmacht? (noodweer). Misschien weer jarenlange rechtszaken en veel strengere maatregelen voor komende (Belgische) festival edities.

----------


## G.P.Fransen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67ZqrigZdv8

----------


## Caspero

Inmiddels heeft het NOS gemeld dat de brandweer het dodental heeft terug gebracht tot 1 en 7 zwaargewonden.

Verschrikkelijk dit... Alle medeleven voor de nabestaande en slachtoffers zelf...

----------


## laserguy

> Misschien weer jarenlange rechtszaken en veel strengere maatregelen voor komende (Belgische) festival edities.



Let op: ik ben geen regelneef en heb ook liever niet kapot te gaan aan reglementen. Maar de laatste twee jaren merk ik dat de veiligheid erop achteruitgaat. Zelfde omstandigheden, zelfde podium een jaar later: waar eerder nog tuidraden en ballasten gebruikt werden onder de vorm van grote watertanks in een ijzeren net, zijn ze dit jaar blijkbaar niet meer nodig. Bij een ander podium zijn dit jaar dan weer de grote betonblokken verdwenen. Ook al is het hetzelfde podium op dezelfde plaats. Als niemand leert uit rampen wat moeten we dan doen? De doden blijven optellen? Ik herinner mij vele jaren terug (90's) dat er eens een windhoos over een festivalpleintje ging. Behalve een paar gescheurde en weggewaaide zeilen helemaal niks aan de hand, al waren er in een bos in de buurt bomen geknakt als lucifers, was het sportstadion zijn dak kwijt en was het plein voor de rest 1 ravage. Als dit nu zou gebeuren dan vrees ik dat het podium gewoon in een buurgemeente terechtkomt. Gaan we er dan op 20 jaar echt op achteruit? Moet de goedkoopste offerte betaald worden met doden? Als niemand dit echt uit zichzelf beseft, mag er van mij een ongelooflijk strenge wetgeving komen.

----------


## ljanton

Klopt, maar je zou toch verwachten dat bedrijven die dit soort evenementen doen geen cowboys zijn die zowaar overal besparen waar ze kunnen, ook op veiligheid?

----------


## seppe30

> Let op: ik ben geen regelneef en heb ook liever niet kapot te gaan aan reglementen. Maar de laatste twee jaren merk ik dat de veiligheid erop achteruitgaat. Zelfde omstandigheden, zelfde podium een jaar later: waar eerder nog tuidraden en ballasten gebruikt werden onder de vorm van grote watertanks in een ijzeren net, zijn ze dit jaar blijkbaar niet meer nodig. Bij een ander podium zijn dit jaar dan weer de grote betonblokken verdwenen. Ook al is het hetzelfde podium op dezelfde plaats. Als niemand leert uit rampen wat moeten we dan doen? De doden blijven optellen? Ik herinner mij vele jaren terug (90's) dat er eens een windhoos over een festivalpleintje ging. Behalve een paar gescheurde en weggewaaide zeilen helemaal niks aan de hand, al waren er in een bos in de buurt bomen geknakt als lucifers, was het sportstadion zijn dak kwijt en was het plein voor de rest 1 ravage. Als dit nu zou gebeuren dan vrees ik dat het podium gewoon in een buurgemeente terechtkomt. Gaan we er dan op 20 jaar echt op achteruit? Moet de goedkoopste offerte betaald worden met doden? Als niemand dit echt uit zichzelf beseft, mag er van mij een ongelooflijk strenge wetgeving komen.



om juist te zijn het was op 4/08/1986  bij ons was de ping-pong tafel 10m hoog de lucht in gegaan

----------


## G.P.Fransen

The tent earlier on > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyshZ7soTlk&NR=1
last year we had in there over 400 active sunstrip pro rgbs, don't know what setup was this year, can't see in the video if this are active or static sun strips?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHoomPV1CPk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4sLqallqeQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67ZqrigZdv8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4_lajrU9Ic

Spreken over verzekering ligt dit zeer zwaar aangezien bijzondere omstandigheden als noodweer alleen onder de duurste verzekering slechts gedeeltelijk word gedekt, vorig jaar tijdens de opbouw van extrema ging het ook bijna mis waardoor een lange discussie over verzekering is ontstaan.

in elk geval ben ik bang dat er niks word vergoed zonder rechtzaken  :Frown:

----------


## G.P.Fransen



----------


## Big Bang

Inmiddels spreken de media nu toch over twee doden  :Frown:

----------


## Roelande

http://www.facebook.com/pages/RIP-sl...48647695220347


Mensen blijven foto's uploaden...

----------


## Leeghem

volgens VRT nieuws reeds 3 doden 11 zwaargewonden en 60 lichtgewonden

----------


## ljanton

Welk bedrijf doet er licht en geluid? EML?

----------


## DJ_matthias

groot deel van eml idd... wrs ook nog enkele andere firma's... we spreken heir over een 8 tal podia...

is er al nieuws van de crews van stageco?!

----------


## ljanton

Volgens bepaalde Belgische persbronnen zou morgen het festival gewoon doorgaan... Hoe onbeschoft/onrespectvol van de organisatie als dit daadwerkelijk gebeurt...

----------


## seppe30

daar ben ik het niet volledig met eens 
maar iederen zijn mening natuurlijk

----------


## ljanton

Ja oke jij denkt aan de productie kosten? En aan de arme artiestjes die toch hun geld zullen eisen en de organisatie die misschien daardoor overkop gaat en er geen pukkelpop meer zou bestaan? En EML alles terug vervroegd moet inladen? Halloo??? Er is al minstens 1 dode... wil jij zijn plaats innemen? Fuck the money... Sommige mensen weten van elke apparatuur de prijs maar weten van niets de waarde...

----------


## G.P.Fransen

I agree that you can't stop the whole festival, you have 30.000 people buzzing overthere and if you stop everything at once it gonna be riots but I hope that most people will be thinkfull enough and leave on their own initiative. and its gonna be a dressed down version anyway!

----------


## laserguy

> and its gonna be a dressed down version anyway!



De kans is idd zeer groot. Laat het gewoon in low profile doorgaan als een stuk verwerkingstherapie voor de rest die ook wel beseffen dat zij geluk gehad hebben. Laat het hen samen verwerken in plaats van ze zomaar in shock naar huis te sturen. Zij zullen ook niet meer als gekken staan feesten. Dat de organisatie voor doorgaan kiest heeft echt niet veel meer te maken met kosten nu: veel drank zal er niet meer verkocht worden want ook de drankenstands hebben grote schade geleden. Dus het financiële leed is er zowiezo. Voor doorgaan kiezen is dus zelfs moedig van de organisatie en toont dat zij ook in miserie toch nog zorg wil dragen voor haar bezoekers.

----------


## ljanton

Het leed op vlak van geld lijkt mij met de totale uitverkoop van tickets nog wel meevallen... wss draaien ze toch nog met winst als je de prijzen van de tickets bekijkt. Ander verhaal zou het zijn dat als ze het aflassen, ze de tickets (gedeeltelijk) moeten terug betalen, daarom zullen ze het niet aflassen. 
Maar goed, hopelijk leren ze hieruit en steken ze (terug) meer geld in veiligheid , en ontwikkelen ze een vaardigheid om bij aankomend slecht weer dingen af te lassen. Dat  zou pas van moed getuigen.

----------


## laserguy

> aankomend slecht weer dingen af te lassen. Dat  zou pas van moed getuigen.



En 10 minuten voor de bui eraan komt eventjes tegen 60.000 man zeggen dat ze best opkrassen? Hoeveel slachtoffers heb je dan? Dat is niet realistisch. Omgekeerd is ook niet realistisch: je kunt geen dagen op voorhand gaan afgelasten omdat er "een" onweer zal zijn. Dan is er straks niets meer te beleven... Het onweder is trouwens onverwacht in kracht toegenomen boven België. Is dus niet te voorzien. Dus enige oplossing: voorziend zijn en in termen van veiligheid denken.
Er zijn maar weinig festivals die toekomen met de ticketverkoop. De meesten hebben toch nog een drankverkoop nodig. Het is wel een mooie regel dat met je ticketverkoop je kosten moeten gedekt zijn zodat je drank pure winst is, maar ik ken maar weinig organisaties waar dit nog haalbaar is.

----------


## NesCio01

pffffff,

2e keer schrikken deze week.
Ongelooflijk hoe sterk wind en water is
en kan zijn.

In gedachten bij de slachtoffers, nabestaanden,
getroffenen.

Sterkte beste mensen.

.....

----------


## ljanton

Noodweer ontwikkelt zich niet in luttele minuten van een gewone onweersbui naar wat er heeft plaatsgevonden. Het zijn inderdaad een samenloop van omstandigheden, en 60.000 mensen ineens laten ophoepelen is inderdaad niet realistisch, maar dan kun je misschien jezelf de vraag stellen of grote evenementen wel zo veilig zijn als we denken? Zijn de evenementen de laatste jaren niet te groot geworden? (City parade Duitsland?) Desalnietemin: als het fout gaat, gaat het ook goed fout. Laten we hopen dat het niet nog eens gebeurt maar zodra de aandacht verslapt: (lees: 10 jaar verder zonder ongelukken) BAM! Opnieuw. Omdat de oude fouten vergeten/niet geleerd zijn door de nieuwe garde.

----------


## Daveke

ik vind het heel erg. woon er namelijk ook niet zover vanaf en ik heb er een paar vrienden zitten waarvan ik nog steeds niets weet.

ik zit alleen bij 1 technische vraag. hoe is het mogelijk dat een tent volledig instort door zo een noodweer. zijn die trussen en zeilen dan niet berekend om zoveel extra kg te dragen? :s

----------


## laserguy

> Laten we hopen  dat het niet nog eens gebeurt maar zodra de aandacht verslapt: (lees:  10 jaar verder zonder ongelukken) BAM! Opnieuw. Omdat de oude fouten  vergeten/niet geleerd zijn door de nieuwe garde.



HEEL WAAR!! Maar eerst is er nog een belangrijke stap nodig: we moeten beseffen dat we veiligheid voorop moeten stellen. Hier moeten lessen uit getrokken worden. De houding van "dat houdt het wel", MOET eruit.

----------


## ljanton

Jazeker zijn ze berekend, maar als er wind onderslaat,... daarbij zijn ze niet berekend op extra gewicht dat vaak in de tent wordt getakeld... en als die dan nog eens gaat bewegen zoals die LED-wall op het filmpje krijg je zo'n versnellingen in kracht dat het zaakje aan de haal gaat. Let wel; ik zeg niet dat de led wall aan de dakconstructie was vastgemaakt... daarover doe ik geen uitspraken.

----------


## ljanton

En die houding moet er inderdaad uit. De vaststelling van 'dat houdt het wel' moet gestaafd worden met harde rekencijfers en sterke argumenten. Hoewel metaalmoeheid een factor is die je nooit kan uitsluiten of meerekenen... Maar is hier sprake van met dit specifiek geval? Ik weet het niet.

----------


## nielsb

kan idd op de foto's nergens iets van contragewichten in de layertorens zien, en die ledwall die omgaat hangt aan een trusje die rust op 2 torentjes... 

Toch wel jammer dat ze niets geleerd hebben zwarte cross vorig jaar.....

----------


## s142918

> Noodweer ontwikkelt zich niet in luttele minuten van een gewone onweersbui naar wat er heeft plaatsgevonden. Het zijn inderdaad een samenloop van omstandigheden, en 60.000 mensen ineens laten ophoepelen is inderdaad niet realistisch, maar dan kun je misschien jezelf de vraag stellen of grote evenementen wel zo veilig zijn als we denken? Zijn de evenementen de laatste jaren niet te groot geworden? (City parade Duitsland?) Desalnietemin: als het fout gaat, gaat het ook goed fout. Laten we hopen dat het niet nog eens gebeurt maar zodra de aandacht verslapt: (lees: 10 jaar verder zonder ongelukken) BAM! Opnieuw. Omdat de oude fouten vergeten/niet geleerd zijn door de nieuwe garde.



Da's natuurlijk een beetje onzin he. Als die ene tent waar het goed mis ging ergens alleenstaand had gestaan zonder heel festival er rondom was het met slechts 1000 of 2000 man ook misgegaan. Ook bij hele grote evenementen is veiligheid te regelen. Het nadeel van zo'n noodweer is dat iedereen graag binnen droog staat, juist de plaats waar je in dit geval beter niet kon staan. Als je die beelden zo ziet had het op deze bezoekersaantallen nog veel erger kunnen aflopen. 

Trieste zaak, maar het valt inderdaad wel op dat a) het weer zich extremer lijkt te gedragen en b) er veel weergerelateerde ongeluken gebeuren. Lijkt me niet onverstandig om daar binnen de branche wat aandacht aan te gaan besteden. Wie weet er in hoeverre Nederlandse festivals hier goed op voorbereid zijn? Zwarte Cross en die piratentent (toch?) zijn slechte voorbeelden van hoe het ook hier wel eens anders afloopt dan gepland.

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Alle PRG en EML crew is ok!

----------


## renevanh

> en ontwikkelen ze een vaardigheid om bij aankomend slecht weer dingen af te lassen. Dat  zou pas van moed getuigen.



Ik was altijd in de veronderstelling dat men al klaar was met lassen voor zo'n festival begint...  :Confused: 

Ow wacht, je bedoeld aflasten?!


(Ja, subtiele hint 2 deze week over dit woord: het is aflasten, niet aflassen. aflassen doen je met een lasapparaat en een halve kliko op je kop.)

----------


## WFF

PRG no idea -G.P. gelukkig wel, EML en productie zijn ook allemaal OK.

----------


## pjadskop productions

> Ik was altijd in de veronderstelling dat men al klaar was met lassen voor zo'n festival begint... 
> 
> Ow wacht, je bedoeld aflasten?!
> 
> 
> (Ja, subtiele hint 2 deze week over dit woord: het is aflasten, niet aflassen. aflassen doen je met een lasapparaat en een halve kliko op je kop.)




als we dan toch op ongepaste momenten gaan mierenneuken en de smartass willen zijn
*grammar nazi on*
moet ik u even informeren dat de correcte vorm afGElasten is.
Ze moesten het festival afgelasten.
*grammar nazi off*

desalniettemin vind ik het (buiten het feit dat het een slecht mopje is) ongepast op dit moment.

----------


## emanuel

Verschrikkelijk om te zien. Net zeiden ze op het nieuws dat er ondertussen al een 4de slachtoffer is en 35 zeer zwaar gewonden en een 100-tal licht gewonden.

Ik zat met een krop in de keel naar de beelden te kijken. Pukkelpop was het eerste festival waar ik ooit heen ging.....

----------


## berolios

Wordt hier erg heel stil van... járenlang PP voor EML gedaan... een van de eerste jaren dat ik er niet bij ben...

Goed te horen dat alle crew OK is, zitten heel veel mensen tussen die ik goed ken en niet kan bereiken momenteel :s... nu nog hopen dat ik ook snel van familie en vrienden het OK signaal krijg die daar momenteel zijn...

Hoop dat het menselijk leed zo klein mogelijk blijft. Alle sterkte voor de nabestaanden.


Laten we het discussieren tot later bewaren aub. In mijn ervaring worden technische & constructieve zaken op PP prima geregeld. Het noodweer was écht heel serieus... wel wat meer dan een natte windvlaag so to speak.

Heftige video link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okyx6...layer_embedded

----------


## MusicSupport

Het heet een windhoos maar het lijkt wel een orkaan! 

Een dergelijke storm kan zich dus *wel* zomaar in luttele minuten ontwikkelen; in de luchtvaart heet dit een 'microburst'; het draait dan vooral om heftige regen en veel wind maar dit is echt een extreem voorbeeld.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microburst
Of dat hier precies het geval was mogen metreologen vaststellen; er was door het KNMI in Brabant (NL) in ieder geval gewaarschuwd voor noodweer.

Hoe goed je een tent dan ook vast zet; als de wind eronder slaat zoals in bovenstaand filmpje dan houd je het niet; die dikke pinnen van een meter die de grond in gaan om af te spannen komen gewoon los als er 100 olympische zwembaden op de bovengrond worden gelost. En de opening van de tent maakt dan ook niet uit qua positie want de wind kan uit elke richting komen op zo'n moment!

En blijkbaar kun je met 'normale' maximale weer(s)omstandigheden en eventuele daklasten rekenen aan de belastbaarheid van tenten en overspanningen maar wederom; tegen 100 olympische zwembaden is geen een overkapping berekend. En dan hoeft er niet eens een speaker, lamp of scherm in te hangen.

Het lokale Belgische nieuws berichtte volop over afgerukte daken en omgewaaide bomen.

Ik zie vooral veel omgewaaide scaff towers; hier had wellicht een contragewicht in gemogen/moeten waar dat niet is gebeurd (ook dit mag onderzoek uitwijzen); maar met een groot zeil aan mesh, reclame en bewegwijzering had deze nog omgegaan/kromgegaan.

Met de nodige voorzichtigheid denk ik dat het vreselijke ongeluk in Amerika had deels voorkomen kunnen worden (het noodweer was daar vanaf veraf te zien komen en de organisatie en technische productie hadden daar kunnen ingrijpen) maar je kunt hier niet tijdens de regen 60000 man de buitenlucht in jagen (Dance Valley enkele jaren terug nog in het geheugen iemand?) en tegen deze shit valt niet op te boksen...

Veiligheid moet beter in onze branche en altijd hoog in het vaandel staan maar of hier fouten zijn gemaakt? Ik vind de afwerking van het rampenplan van Hasselt e.o. ook erg interessant; is de gemeente en de hulpdiensten opgewassen tegen de ellende rondom een event van 60K mensen en is de hulp afdoende om zo verdere ellende te voorkomen.

En laten we het niet over geld hebben wat betreft het wel of niet doorgaan van het evenement; dat is volgens mij niet im frage!
Het wel laten doorgaan is eerder een vorm van georganiseerd afbouwen dan stel op sprong met alle chaos van dien de boel op slot gooien. Dit is dus los van piëteit met de slachtoffers en wijs besluit om de boel niet verder te verergeren!

----------


## mrVazil

ik kom net van daar. Chapeau voor EML, alles van licht en geluid is overeind gebleven, ook de buiten constructies. Mannen van de video daarentegen hebben wel serieus stukken gehad.

Heb wat foto's ook, maar dat zal voor na het weekend zijn

----------


## mrVazil

> kan idd op de foto's nergens iets van contragewichten in de layertorens zien



in alle torens die ik gezien heb lagen contragewichten, de toren met de humo banner links van main heeft zoveel kracht te verwerken gehad dat heel de layher krom stond voor hij omwaaide en de gewichten er uitgeschoven zijn  :Embarrassment:

----------


## chippie

Pukkelpop totaal afgelast, op het ogenblik zijn er al 5 doden te betreuren.
Hier mag je alles voorzien maar met windhozen en andere troep kun je weinig uitrichten. www.hbvl.be met beelden.

Hopelijk komen er geen slachtoffers bij.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het grootste probleem in dit geval is het uitgangspunt, met welke windsnelheid moet je rekening houden? Als de daken zelfs van de huizen gewaaid zijn ben ik niet meer verrast dat er tenten omwaaien.
En was die wind net iets teveel voor die tenten of was het heel veel teveel, ofwel; hoeveel sterker had het moeten zijn om dit te kunnen weerstaan?

----------


## RayM

*Tegen de natuur staan we machteloos!*

Dit las ik ergens en het is gewoon zo. Je kunt van alles en iedereen verwijten maken maar ik denk dat je in dit soort situaties machteloos bent.
Ik heb zelf wel eens in tenten gestaan met dit soort van uitbarstingen en ik werd bang. In 5 minuten van een stralende zon naar een inktzwarte duisternis met  veel regen, onweer en wind. En niet zo maar een briesje.
Ik denk dan ook even terug aan een avond in juli. In Vught hier vlakbij een soortgelijke weersuitbarsting. Het leek wel een slagveld naderhand.

----------


## Roelande



----------


## showband

> Noodweer ontwikkelt zich niet in luttele minuten van een gewone onweersbui naar wat er heeft plaatsgevonden.



daar kan ik het niet mee eens zijn.

Ik heb zelf ooit een windhoos aan de randen van het ijsselmeer op een vluchthaven uitgezeten.

er zijn zelfs spreekwoorden voor, volkswijsheid dus:
"als de wind komt voor de regen, daar kunnen je zeilen tegen.
Komt de regen voor de wind, berg dan je zeilen gezwind"

Vorig jaar nog in venlo gestaan op dezelfde avond dat bij de zwarte cross het terrein door de storm gelevelled werdt. Nou mooi dat ik de band en technici een noodscenario zat in te prenten. "publiek waarschuwen, al je spullen laten staan, het toneel af en met je auto buiten bereik van die zendmast en het podium rijden". Ik heb later begrepen dat de voedseltenten om 4 uur in de ochtend alsnog de lucht zijn ingegaan.
We hebben ook de staande afspraak bij onweer : "spullen uitpluggen  en het toneel af naar een huis/restaurant/cafe in de buurt"

Een windhoos komt echt als een muur op je af. Je krijgt echt een klap tegen je lichaam aan als ie je raakt. En de kracht is ongekend. Als je dat nooit meegemaakt hebt is het makkelijk praten. Het gaat enorm snel.

En vervelend is dat de route die zo een hoos neemt niet te voorspellen is. Er zijn er veel maar meestal buiten op een weiland oid. Dus je ziet er alleen iets van in de krant als het groot misgaat.

Toch een afspraak over de mogelijkheid van snel "noodscenario" neerlaten van speakers / videoschermen en dergelijke is misschien wel nuttig. Losse thread?

----------


## frederic

Eerste nieuwe regel zal wel zijn = geen festivaltenten opzetten in de nabijheid van bomen.

In ieder geval hoop ik dat riggingspecialisten, podiumbouwers en tentenverhuurders zich goed informeren wat hier technisch gebeurt is.
En dat de expertise van dit drama naugezet wordt opgetekend, zodat het bruikbaar is voor de toekomst.

----------


## pjadskop productions

wel "grappig" dat een maand geleden of zo, er ineens grote verontwaardiging ontstond toen bleek dat pukkelpop met oog op de veiligheid een paar bomen heeft laten omleggen. ik vind er nu even geen artikel van terug, maar 80% kans dat daar ergens een local zal beweren dat die bomen nooit om kunnen en dat ze gek zijn van ze weg te doen.


Is het alleen EML die dit doet? want als je de filmpjes bekijkt zullen die ook wel enorme materiële schade hebben (is natuurlijk niets vergeleken met menselijke schade, maar de materiële schade is er ook).

Ik weet niet hoe dat zit met verzekering?

----------


## showband

Bomen geven normaliter beschutting van wind. Vaak zijn bomenrijen bij weides al om die reden neergezet!

Als een windhoos in staat is bomen om te blazen die er al, gezien de stam, 50+ jaar staan. Dan hoef je geen illusies te hebben.

Vrijstaand is je tent niet beter af.

Wat ik wel zie is een verfstip op een omgevallen boom. Dit is nog wel eens een markering van een boomchirurg. Waarmee aangetaste bomen worden gemarkeerd voor omzagen... Ik ga er even van uit dat dit gewoon een bouwersmarkering was en niet een van de groenvoorziening.  :Frown: 

edit:
Dit soort foto's bedoel ik:

----------


## Trooper

ik was zelf volop aan het meespringen bij skunk, toen het op minder dan 10 min heel donker werd, bliksem zowel voor als achter ons, hevige regen en wind, zichtbaarheid tot minder dan 30m, hagelbuien van 1-2cm

we stonden in open lucht, net achter een groepje met een zeil boven de hoofden, we zaten gehurkt achter deze groep om zo de minste hagel op onze kop te krijgen. 

op zo een momenten blijf ik meestal bloednuchter en probeer ik in te schatten wat de beste schuilplaats was, maar dat was er niet. In open lucht met een groepje jezelf proberen beschermen. 

vrienden van ons stonden in de tent waar de ledwall toren naar beneden is gevallen. zij zijn ook weggelopen van deze tent. 

een ware RAMP, niemand kan dit voorzien en al zeker niet tegen beschermen.

RESPECT: organisatie/hulpverleners/vrijwilligers hebben alles gedaan wat ze konden. 

het festival werd niet onmiddellijk afgelast, wat mijn inziens ook maar goed was, of er komt nog eens 10.000 man het festivalterrein afgelopen = druk aan de ingang en massa's mensen op straat die alleen maar hinderlijk zijn voor de hulpdiensten; 

Medeleven voor de slachtoffers.

----------


## Trooper

ivm de opmerking over betonblokken: 

foto's zijn te zien op website hbvl: 
http://album.hbvl.be/foto-album/p/2/...op-week-4.aspx

----------


## speakertech

> ivm de opmerking over betonblokken: 
> 
> 
> Foto:http://s4.concentra.be/imgpath/000/0...-960x700-n.jpg



Deze betonblokken zijn belachelijk klein t.o.v. de grootte van de constructie.
Ik werk voor een sportorganisator, die een finishbrug bouwt over de weg. Daar liggen minimaal 6 tot acht betonblokken in van 60x60x60 cm. Deze zijn zo dicht mogelijk bij de hoeken geplaatst. terwijl de constructie lager is.

 Evenwel door de hefboomwerking, hoogte x breedte van de constuctie is de bijdrage niet heel erg groot. 
In samenwerking met twee naar schuin naar achter geplaatste schoren, word het al stukken beter. Bij windkracht van achter, zal de vertikale constructie naar beneden gedrukt worden en is de zaak stabiel. Bij windlast van voor, moet er bij een kuub beton ongeveer 2500 kilogram getild worden, Je kunt dan uitrekenen wat de windkracht doet bij een open constructie en een vrijwel gesloten constructie, bijv met een array of reclamezeil.. Ook moet rekening gehouden worden met zijdelingse krachten, dat kan ook weer met schoren of tuien. Zo te zien is er hier plaats genoeg voor. Tuien of schoren naar voor is vaak een probleem, omdat de afstand tussen de toren en het publiek (foutief) meestal niet groot genoeg is en ook uit esthetisch oogpunt vaak niet gewenst.


Speakertech

----------


## tha_dj

Tja, en dan NIET lullig bedoeld.

IK heb wel eens MEER gewicht erop zien liggen !!! Lagen er gewoon een stuk of 4 van die betonnen stelcon platen onderin zo'n toren.

Maar goed, is evengoed een DRAMA dit, maar laten wel wezen........heb nog nooit zo'n slechte zomer gehad ook qua weer.

----------


## axs

http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/1313/Festiv...troleerd.dhtml

----------


## Tom06

> Op het Belgische Pukkelpop-festival in Hasselt heeft de 22-jarige zanger van de Britse band Où Est Le Swimming Pool zelfmoord gepleegd. Charles Haddon zou op een parkeerplaats op het festivalterrein van een lichtmast zijn gesprongen. Dat maakte de aangeslagen festivalorganisator Chokri Mahassine gisteravond bekend op een persconferentie.



Niet te geloven toch meer  :EEK!:

----------


## qvt

Allereerst sterkte aan alle betrokkenen!

Blijft absurd hoe groot de impact van moeder natuur kan zijn, zeker dit jaar hebben de meeste festivals er last van gehad in verschillende vormen.

Ik wordt er toch wel stil van als ik de filmpjes zie van wat er allemaal gebeurd is daar, vorige week ook al in amerika en dan nu hier.. :Frown: 

Ik weet hoe Van Ham en Willems/Top Tents tenten bouwen en zij hebben hier ongetwijfeld tenten weggezet. Zij hebben mij ooit verteld dat de door hun gezette tenten minimaal windkracht 12 moeten kunnen hebben, dit doet mij vermoeden dat we het hier over enorme krachten te maken hebben.

Ga ook aub niet oordelen aan de hand van foto's zoals het betonblokken verhaal, deze bestaan in zoveel maten/vormen/gewichten dat het onmogelijk is om adhv een foto te bepalen of het voldoende was  :Mad: 

@showband: dat noodscenario is wel een goed idee, maar ik kom het vaak tegen dat materiaal omhoog gehesen wordt en dat daarna de sturing en soms ook de motoren er van tussen gaan. Is het dan op zo'n moment verantwoord om een crew van 3 of 4 rond te laten gaan om bananen tegen de grond te leggen?

----------


## s142918

Hoorde vanavond op het journaal dat het weersinstituut toch wel degelijk van tevoren had gewaarschuwd met een oranje weeralarm (= grote kans op schade). De uiteindelijke storm boven pukkelpop was wegens een samenloop van omstandigheden wel heftiger dan voorzien. De organisatie zegt niet van op de hoogte te zijn geweest van het weeralarm. Mocht dat echt zo zijn, dan zou dat toch wel een vreselijke fout zijn; aan de andere kant vraag ik me wel af wat ze gedaan zouden hebben wanneer ze het wèl hadden geweten. Bij alle buitenactiviteiten moet je het weer gewoon dondersgoed in de gaten houden, dat blijkt nog maar een keer extra. Volop medeleven met alle slachtoffers en nabestaanden vanuit hier, vreselijk.

----------


## w00Dy

> Niet te geloven toch meer



Je bent een jaar achter 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-festival.html

----------


## Tom06

> Je bent een jaar achter 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-festival.html



oh, das heel apart  :Big Grin:  Sorry foutje

----------


## w00Dy

Verder wil ik nog even reageren,

Ik ga geen uitspraken doen over de stevigheid van constructies e.d.

Maar dit was ongezien, ik woon 4km vogelvlucht van de PP weide en was net 2 stackjes aan't inladen. Op 10min was het van druppels naar apocalyps, als het niet van beton was brak het gewoon af. Zelf schade door wateroverlast in het achterhuis, mengpaneel en Chamsys mooi nat geworden. Bomen in de aanliggende straten liggen ontworteld naast mekaar.

Het enige wat je kon doen was toekijken. Zulke dingen kon/kan je niet vermijden, het enige wat je in de toekomst ZOU kunnen doen is niets meer in openlucht organiseren.

----------


## rinus bakker

En ik ga juist wél uitspraken doen over stevigheid van constructies.
Want ik ben te vaak over festival terreinen gelopen met een haast permanente blik van ongeloof 
over de bergen aan detailleringsfouten in allerlei tenten en dergelijke optrekjes.
Die zijn veel te vaak gered (door gebrek aan kunde van de organisator),
en hebben puur gelujk gehad dat het er niet écht een keer op is aangekomen.
Veel promotors/organisatoren hebben geen benul van waarnaar te moeten vragen of te kijken, en zien dan maar al te vaak de prijs als enige criterium.
We weten allemaal prima dat de prijzen tegenwoordig zwaar uitgekepen zijn, 
zeker vergeleken met 3 of 4 jaar geleden.
En dat uit zich weer in minder geld voor personeel, dus daar resteert dan alleen een compromis in kwaliteit/kwantiteit: 
we houden een paar goede gasten over, 
en dat vullen we aan met een groepje veel minder goede, stagehands, stagiaires, vrijwilligers van de organisatie enz...).
En de PA en AV-video companies krijgen dan niet meer te horen dat ze geen ongetuide/vastgezette "zooi" in die constructies mogen achterlaten.
Want er wordt nooit opgegeven wat het aan zwaaiende en zwiepende last oplevert,
maar alleen aan statische belasting!

----------


## rinus bakker

Die beelden van die scafftorens met de ballastblokken zijn helemaal niet zo bezwarend.
Het is veel meer van belang om te weten waar ze voor neergezet worden.
Ik weet dat er heel vaak een opgave komt van: een delaycluster van pakweg 400kg en 2a3m^2 ofzo, maar dat er dan nog even -tig m^2s aan sponsordoeken en banieren wordt bijgehangen, waar vooraf NIETS over werd gezegd.
Wat hier de bedoeling van de scafftorens was moet nog maar blijken.

Op andere plaatjes zie je inmense overspanningen van delta-liggers, zonder enig horizontaal verband, maar wel kennelijk met een zeil naar onder toe afegspannen.
We weten allemaal dat zeil voor aandrijving van schepen kan dienen.
En dat is in geval van wind meestal een horizontale verplaatsing.
Shoot me...

----------


## Tom06

Ik hoor net op de radio dat er een berg audio apparatuur gestolen is!
Dit kan toch niet, kom op zeg. Om het in je hoofd te halen.

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

> Shoot me...



Dan leg jij in jou alwetendheid eens uit hoe het wel zou moeten..... :Confused: 
Waar moet je dan in ***snaam rekening mee gaan houden....of maar geen openluchtevents meer laten doorgaan en enkel nog in betonnen bunkers iets organiseren, maar niks ophangen, want er moest maar eens iets afvallen. En luidsprekers op elkaar zetten....ho maar....die kunnen van elkaar afvallen....kan zo nog wel even doorgaan hoor....

Net als die hele heisa rond het terrein ontruimen....ik daag hier iedereen uit om een festivalterrein van die omvang met zoveel volk op een half uur veilig te ontruimen.....

Kom nu eens met constructieve oplossingen in plaats van wat betweterig met de vinger te wijzen....

----------


## pjadskop productions

ik ben gisteren nog daar geweest, iedereen was bezig met de camping (bezoekers) te bewaken en pottekijkers buiten te houden, maar bv de medewerkerscamping was leeg, daar stond alles voor mee te nemen, en de ingang van de backstage was ook geen kat te bespeuren, je kon daar gewoon binnenwandelen en inladen als je wou.
Alle beveiliging is getroffen aan de ingang en de voorkant van het terrein.

edit: het terrein ontruimen is vlot gegaan, dat heb ik van iedereen die daar is geweest kunnen horen. Bewijs is ook te zien dat er geen enkele gewonde is door paniek (vertrappelen en zo) alle verwondingen komen van alles wat rechtstreeks door het weer is veroorzaakt.

Ik vind het wel jammer dat er in onze buurland(en) nu met de vinger wordt gewezen en dat sommigen durven aangeven dat zij daar wel op voorzien zouden zijn. Dit is een van de gevallen waar ik niet wil zeggen: eerst zien en dan geloven. Maar ik heb toch mijn twijfels bij die uitspraken.
Pukkelpop heeft de reputatie van een veilig festival te zijn, en na wat ik gezien en gehoord heb kan ik dat alleen maar beamen.

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

Eindelijk iemand met een realistische, nuchtere kijk op de hele zaak....iets anders als die Nerderlandse sportverslaggever van de NOS

"Eigenaardig toch, hoe nog voor de doden van Pukkelpop goed en wel geteld waren er zich al een rist aspirant-onderzoeksrechters en -preventiedeskundigen aanmeldde om op zoek te gaan naar de oorzaken van de ramp, en zelfs naar hoe ze vermeden had kunnen worden. Lag het niet aan de weersvoorspellers, die dit fenomeen toch best hadden kunnen voorspellen? Niet echt, want dat de onweerswolk net boven het festivalterrein zo'n verwoestende kracht ontplooide, was niet te voorzien. Was het dan misschien een gebrek aan stabiliteit? Zolang tenten en bomen niet met betonnen pijlers verankerd kunnen worden, en festivals niet in bunkers georganiseerd worden, waarschijnlijk niet. Elders in Vlaanderen werden daken van huizen afgerukt door kleinere windhozen, maar de tenten in Kievit zouden immuun moeten zijn tegen een superwindhoos? Onze muziekjournalisten, die alle festivals afschuimen, bevestigen dat de constructies van Pukkelpop tot de stevigste en de stabielste van het hele festivalseizoen behoren. Konden de mensen zich dan wel wel evacueren? In tegenstelling tot Duisberg, waar festivalgangers als ratten in een val in een fuik werden gedrongen, waren hier alle nooduitgangen vrijwel onmiddellijk open. Was de hulpverlening wel snel genoeg ter plaatse? Haast binnen de minuut. Uit de talloze internetberichten van de gewonden blijkt niets anders dan bewondering en waardering voor de massale en efficiënte manier van optreden van de hulpdiensten. Was het geen schande dat het festival niet onmiddellijk werd afgelast? Nee, want als men dat had gedaan, had men een uittocht van nog meer tienduizenden op gang gebracht, die de binnenrijdende hulpdiensten in een verkeerschaos had doen belanden.

Liep er dan helemaal niets fout? Natuurlijk: de capaciteit van de netwerken bleek niet berekend op 60.000 mensen die tegelijk willen laten weten dat ze het overleefd hebben. De communicatie op het terrein zelf had wat uitvoeriger kunnen zijn. Maar het is een illusie te denken dat men beter voorbereid had kunnen zijn, of dat men adequater had kunnen reageren op noodweer dat zich een minuut van tevoren aankondigde en hoop en al een dik kwartier duurde.

Van onze muziekjournalisten tot de mensen die in de ziekenhuizen verpleegd worden: alle getuigenissen wijzen erop dat de verkeerde vraag is gesteld. Die is niet of dit had kunnen vermeden worden, maar veeleer hoe het komt dat er niet veel meer doden te betreuren vallen. En het antwoord daarop is dat iedereen, van organisatie tot en met hulpdiensten, vooraf en tijdens de ramp al het mogelijke heeft gedaan. Maar ook dat volstaat soms niet om een noodlottige gril van de natuur te bezweren. De frustratie daarover moet zich niet vertalen in een heksenjacht op wie zich niets hoeft te verwijten.
*
Yves Desmet 
Politiek commentator*

----------


## s142918

Helemaal met bovenstaand eens. Er mag / moet achteraf natuurlijk nog even gekeken worden naar wat er een volgende keer beter kan; en het verlies van levens is dramatisch; maar we moeten ook reeel blijven.

----------


## speakertech

> En ik ga juist wél uitspraken doen over stevigheid van constructies.
> Want ik ben te vaak over festival terreinen gelopen met een haast permanente blik van ongeloof 
> over de bergen aan detailleringsfouten in allerlei tenten en dergelijke optrekjes.
> Die zijn veel te vaak gered (door gebrek aan kunde van de organisator),
> en hebben puur gelujk gehad dat het er niet écht een keer op is aangekomen.
> Veel promotors/organisatoren hebben geen benul van waarnaar te moeten vragen of te kijken, en zien dan maar al te vaak de prijs als enige criterium.
> We weten allemaal prima dat de prijzen tegenwoordig zwaar uitgekepen zijn, 
> zeker vergeleken met 3 of 4 jaar geleden.
> En dat uit zich weer in minder geld voor personeel, dus daar resteert dan alleen een compromis in kwaliteit/kwantiteit: 
> ...



Naarmate er meer videos op het internet verschijnen,wordt steeds duidelijker hoe de natuur te keer is gegaan, dat blijft nu wel buiten kijf. Er was ook een video van de grote tent die ingestort is. Je zag hoe hevig de trussen met verlichting hevig heen en weer geslingerd werden en zelfs delen die naar beneden vielen.
Op zich is dat natuurlijk niet ondenkbaar als een constructief deel van de tent zelf het begeeft. Wat ik me wel afvraag, in hoevere die lichtinstallaties verantwoordelijk kunnen zijn voor het scheuren van het tentdoek. Dat was volgens ooggetuigen hetgeen er gebeurde. Ik denk dat weinig lichtmensen ooit gezien hebben hoe het te keer kan gaan.  Zou je het als voorbeeld geven en flink met de installaties schudden, dan wordt dat waarschijnlijk afgedaan als idioterie. 
Ik heb ook wel eens een luidsprekerstack weggezet naast het podium, terwijl een van de hoekpunten het zeil raakte. Ik was daar ook niet blij mee. Ik moest er niet aan denken als het zeil heftig zou gaan  klapperen ten gevolge van wind. Dus blijft de vraag, wat was de oorzaak dat het tentzeil scheurde? Werd het gewoon opgetild, en uit de rails getrokken. Blijft waarschijnlijk altijd een vraag. Overigens, is het wel deze tent die is ingestort, of was het een heel andere.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FdcYLw0K-Y&NR=1


Speakertech

----------


## speakertech

> Wat hier de bedoeling van de scafftorens was moet nog maar blijken.



Is dit op de tweede foto hetzelfde torentje , maar dan voorzien van een spandoek. Waar zijn de betonblokjes gebleven?
Foto:http://s4.concentra.be/imgpath/000/0...-960x700-n.jpg



Foto:http://content.nos.nl/data/image/med.../18/265442.jpg


Speakertech

----------


## jadjong

> Is dit op de tweede foto hetzelfde torentje , maar dan voorzien van een spandoek. Waar zijn de betonblokjes gebleven?



In die rechter trailer

----------


## SPS

Als je goed kijkt: Een op de grond ernaast, en de andere steekt nog half tussen de buizen.

Paul

----------


## pjadskop productions

je ziet wel een wazige vlek onder aan de toren tegen de vrachtwagen?
Liggen die blokken normaal vast? want anders denk ik dat ze er gewoon zijn afgeschoven en op een hoopje die wazige vlek vormen.

----------


## qvt

> Naarmate er meer videos op het internet verschijnen,wordt steeds duidelijker hoe de natuur te keer is gegaan, dat blijft nu wel buiten kijf. Er was ook een video van de grote tent die ingestort is. Je zag hoe hevig de trussen met verlichting hevig heen en weer geslingerd werden en zelfs delen die naar beneden vielen.
> Op zich is dat natuurlijk niet ondenkbaar als een constructief deel van de tent zelf het begeeft. Wat ik me wel afvraag, in hoevere die lichtinstallaties verantwoordelijk kunnen zijn voor het scheuren van het tentdoek. Dat was volgens ooggetuigen hetgeen er gebeurde. Ik denk dat weinig lichtmensen ooit gezien hebben hoe het te keer kan gaan.  Zou je het als voorbeeld geven en flink met de installaties schudden, dan wordt dat waarschijnlijk afgedaan als idioterie. 
> Ik heb ook wel eens een luidsprekerstack weggezet naast het podium, terwijl een van de hoekpunten het zeil raakte. Ik was daar ook niet blij mee. Ik moest er niet aan denken als het zeil heftig zou gaan  klapperen ten gevolge van wind. Dus blijft de vraag, wat was de oorzaak dat het tentzeil scheurde? Werd het gewoon opgetild, en uit de rails getrokken. Blijft waarschijnlijk altijd een vraag. Overigens, is het wel deze tent die is ingestort, of was het een heel andere.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FdcYLw0K-Y&NR=1
> 
> 
> Speakertech



De tent in het filmpje lijkt veel op zo'n alu-hal/pavilioentent en de tent die eerder te zien was was duidelijk een membraamtent.

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

> De tent in het filmpje lijkt veel op zo'n alu-hal/pavilioentent en de tent die eerder te zien was was duidelijk een membraamtent.



 Is idd een Aluhal, en wat er zo heen en weer waait zijn spiegelbollen aan steels.
Het probleem met de chateau-tent was dat er takken door het zeildoek gewaaid zijn, waardoor de wind plots te tent opblies en zo alles omverblies.

tuur

----------


## rinus bakker

Niet álle bomen zijn omgegaan,
niet álle daken zijn van de huizen,
niet alle tenten zijn ingestort/omgegaan,
en op de camping staat 95% nog gewoon overeind,
en dat is de plaats waar het grootste aantal prutswerkjes te verwachten zijn.

Waarom de ene tent dan wel en de andere 10m verderop dan niet.
Dat kan op een typisch windhoos-pad effect duiden,
al zal het eerst nog wel aangetoond moeten worden, 
door een echt spoor van vernieling te kunnen volgen.
En dan blijft nog steeds mijn opmerking staan,
dat er in stage en tentbouw heel wat afgeprutst wordt,
en dat ook de grote (serieuze) bedrijven wel eens kort door de bocht gaan.
In de oude DIN-norm voor windsnelheden op tijdelijke bouwwerken werd uitgegaan
van windkracht 8.
In de neiuwe EN-norm (dus ook in Belgie) wordt uitgegaan van 10.
Maar ja - normen zijn vrijwillig, en geen wet (die gaat mestal naar 12!) - 
Het torentje met de banners laat zien waar het mis kan gaan.
Maar de organisatie moet weten dat het weer een gevaar kan vormen,
en daarop voorbereid zijn (een R,I en E heet zoiets): 
bijv. show stoppen, mensen waarschuwen, en de kwetsbare tenten enz. ontruimen.
Het is de bedoeling dat we/ze toch iets geleerd hebben van de reeks (!) van soortgelijke incidenten in de VS en Europa van de afgelopen 10+ jaar.

----------


## renevanh

> Maar de organisatie moet weten dat het weer een gevaar kan vormen,
> en daarop voorbereid zijn (een R,I en E heet zoiets): 
> bijv. show stoppen, mensen waarschuwen, en de kwetsbare tenten enz. ontruimen.



Dat lukt je niet in 10 minuten, echt niet.

Waren de sterkste windvlagen van dit noodweer 5km verderop geweest, hadden we er nooit wat van gehoord (idem voor Zwarte Cross 2010 en Indiana State Fair). De pech is alleen dat het net over deze evenementen heen gegaan is.

----------


## rinus bakker

een gevaar KAN vormen!
In de manier warop jij het voorstlt is de windhoos vanuit het niets verschenen.
Onzin, ze verschijnen bij heel slecht weer uit een bui die ook al voorzienbaar is.
Stormcellen zie je op 10-tallen km's afstand tot ontwikkeling komen.

----------


## speakertech

> Ik heb naast die toren gestaan nadat hij omgegaan was, de blokken waren er vanaf geschoven.



Mag ik daaruit concluderen, dat de blokken voor dit geval veel te klein waren?
Het is een hefboom, pakweg 1:5 of 6. 300 kilo stenen is bovenaan de toren maar 60 kilo waard, dat haal je gemakkelijk met een zeiltje van 2 meter breed.

Speakertech

----------


## speakertech

> Het grootste probleem in dit geval is het uitgangspunt, met welke windsnelheid moet je rekening houden? Als de daken zelfs van de huizen gewaaid zijn ben ik niet meer verrast dat er tenten omwaaien.
> En was die wind net iets teveel voor die tenten of was het heel veel teveel, ofwel; hoeveel sterker had het moeten zijn om dit te kunnen weerstaan?



Daken waaien van huizen, inderdaad. Dat vind ik niet gek. Ook bij mijn huis hoort het dak verankerd te zijn aan de muren, middels een muurplaat op de spouw en ankers vastgemetseld in een aantal steen lagen van de muur lager. Nu vertel ik je, geen muurplaat en ook geen ankers. Op de vraag waarom niet: "Meneer dat deden ze vroeger zo, maar het dak met pannen is zo zwaar, dat er niets mee kan gebeuren......." 
Daarom waaien daken weg. Eerst de pannen en dan de hele kap.
Hoe zou dat nou komen.
Je kunt alles op tekening zetten en uitrekenen, maar dan zijn er altijd weer van die "routiniers" , die het toch beter weten.


Speakertech

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

> Daken waaien van huizen, inderdaad. Dat vind ik niet gek. Ook bij mijn huis hoort het dak verankerd te zijn aan de muren, middels een muurplaat op de spouw en ankers vastgemetseld in een aantal steen lagen van de muur lager. Nu vertel ik je, geen muurplaat en ook geen ankers. Op de vraag waarom niet: "Meneer dat deden ze vroeger zo, maar het dak met pannen is zo zwaar, dat er niets mee kan gebeuren......." 
> Daarom waaien daken weg. Eerst de pannen en dan de hele kap.
> Hoe zou dat nou komen.
> Je kunt alles op tekening zetten en uitrekenen, maar dan zijn er altijd weer van die "routiniers" , die het toch beter weten.
> 
> 
> Speakertech



Waar moeten die tijdelijke structuren dan tegen bestand zijn, op enkele kilometer van het festivalterrein is een torenkraan omgewaaid, daar lag wel behoorlijk wat beton rond en het grondvlak t.o.v. de mast was ook behoorlijk groot....http://album.hbvl.be/foto-album/p/6/...18-8-2001.aspx
5de pagina, onderaan....die kranen kunnen normaal toch wel iets hebben als er voor aan de mast een lastje hangt blijven deze toch ook staan...
http://www.hbvl.be/limburg/hasselt/k...n-hasselt.aspx nog een link naar de omgevallen kraan.

----------


## Drieske1989

> Ik hoor net op de radio dat er een berg audio apparatuur gestolen is!
> Dit kan toch niet, kom op zeg. Om het in je hoofd te halen.



Stond ook in de krant, maar dit ging over audio apperatuur die gestolen is uit de tenten van festivalgangers op de camping, ging dus waarschijnlijk over kleine radiootjes en mp3-spelers enzo. Niet minder erg eigelijk, maar gewoon zielig

----------


## wouter_jp

> De tent in het filmpje lijkt veel op zo'n alu-hal/pavilioentent en de tent die eerder te zien was was duidelijk een membraamtent.



idd.
dit was de dance hall tent waar ik aan het werk was.
deze tent heeft alles overleefd.
die omgewaaide tent was de chateau tent.

de titel van het you tube filmpje is dus onjuist.


op pukkelpop staan 3 alu-hal areas( marque,shelter en dance hall )
allen hebben het overleefd.

de chateau,een tent bij de food area een een tent bij de petit bazar hebben het er minder goed van af gebracht.

----------


## speakertech

> ...die kranen kunnen normaal toch wel iets hebben als er voor aan de mast een lastje hangt blijven deze toch ook staan...
> http://www.hbvl.be/limburg/hasselt/k...n-hasselt.aspx nog een link naar de omgevallen kraan.



Dat is niet helemaal waar. de kranen kunnen best een paar ton tillen, zolang de last stil hangt. Gaat de kraan draaien met een last in de takels, dan moet dat uitertst behoedzaam gebeuren. Als de last de kans krijgt om vaart te maken en de kraan stopt met draaien, dan is het gewoon einde verhaal. Dat weet ik van een ervaren kraanmachinist. Bij de foto's staat niet bij onder welke omstandigheden de kraan gesneuveld is. Dat kan zijn door het wegzakken van het onderstel, als de grond doorweekt is, het zwaaien van een last door de wind) en ook nog als de kraan niet "los"staat tijdens pauzes. De arm kan zich dan niet vrij naar de richting van de wind verplaatsen. De storm zal best mede oorzaak zijn geweest, maar heel vaak komen kraanongelukken ook weer door fouten van de mens.

Speakertech

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

> Dat is niet helemaal waar. de kranen kunnen best een paar ton tillen, zolang de last stil hangt. Gaat de kraan draaien met een last in de takels, dan moet dat uitertst behoedzaam gebeuren. Als de last de kans krijgt om vaart te maken en de kraan stopt met draaien, dan is het gewoon einde verhaal. Dat weet ik van een ervaren kraanmachinist. Bij de foto's staat niet bij onder welke omstandigheden de kraan gesneuveld is. Dat kan zijn door het wegzakken van het onderstel, als de grond doorweekt is, het zwaaien van een last door de wind) en ook nog als de kraan niet "los"staat tijdens pauzes. De arm kan zich dan niet vrij naar de richting van de wind verplaatsen. De storm zal best mede oorzaak zijn geweest, maar heel vaak komen kraanongelukken ook weer door fouten van de mens.
> 
> Speakertech



ik denk dat ze jou als veiligheidsspecialist moeten aanstellen voor festivals....want jij voorziet blijkbaar alles..... :Wink: ....trouwens, hoeveel ton ballast moet er dan onder in zo'n toren liggen??....als je weet dat wat er op de foto's niet voldoende is, dan weet je waarschijnlijk ook hoeveel wel voldoende is....zal je nog enkele dingen meegeven: windsnelheden tot boven de 150km/u, hevige neerslag (regen + hagel, 35l/m² in 10 min)

----------


## laserguy

Hoe kom je aan die windsnelheden? Er is kilometers rond het terrein geen officieel meetpunt hiervoor volgens het KMI.
Bij zo een oppervlakte en zo een hoogte zijn die betonblokjes idd te weinig.

----------


## axs

> Bij de foto's staat niet bij onder welke omstandigheden de kraan gesneuveld is. Dat kan zijn door het wegzakken van het onderstel, als de grond doorweekt is, het zwaaien van een last door de wind) en ook nog als de kraan niet "los"staat tijdens pauzes. De arm kan zich dan niet vrij naar de richting van de wind verplaatsen. De storm zal best mede oorzaak zijn geweest, maar heel vaak komen kraanongelukken ook weer door fouten van de mens.
> 
> Speakertech



Aangezien vrienden van mij naast het getroffen huis wonen, heb ik bijkomende info:
De kraan is gewoon neergegaan tijdens een hevige windstoot. De kraan stond 'los' en op de openbare weg. 

Beetje straffe uitspraken al gelezen en gehoord naar aanleiding van de gebeurtenissen op Pukkelpop van mensen die er NIET bijwaren. 
Stop AUB met verwijten, veronderstellingen en een arrogante houding als 'als ik het had neergezet, was het mij niet overkomen, wij hadden er rekening mee gehouden!' Er was ZEER WEINIG tot niets tegen te doen.

----------


## speakertech

> ik denk dat ze jou als veiligheidsspecialist moeten aanstellen voor festivals....want jij voorziet blijkbaar alles.........trouwens, hoeveel ton ballast moet er dan onder in zo'n toren liggen??....als je weet dat wat er op de foto's niet voldoende is, dan weet je waarschijnlijk ook hoeveel wel voldoende is....zal je nog enkele dingen meegeven: windsnelheden tot boven de 150km/u, hevige neerslag (regen + hagel, 35l/m² in 10 min)



Natuurlijk ben ik geen helderziende en heb zeker niet de wijsheid in pacht, ik ben zelfs niet in de bouw of in de rigging werkzaam. Ik ben wel technisch opgeleid. Vaak is een helder inzicht genoeg om te zien dat iets fout gaat. Om dan evenwel goede berekeningen te maken zijn er weer opgeleide deskundigen.
In de meeste gevallen gaat het bij ongelukken om menselijke fouten, vaak door gebrek aan inzicht. Het verhaal van de kraan heb ik van een ervaren machinist.Het omgewaaide bannertorentje, kun je op je vingers natellen en dat torens met een omtrek van 2x2 meter geen slingerende lasten bovenin kunnen verdragen blijkt keer op keer. Toch worden keer op keer linearrays aan de onderzijde niet gefixeerd. Dat dingen blijven staan, lijkt meer een kwestie van geluk. Zelfs safety kabeltjes zullen niet werken, als ze veel ruimte hebben. De last die valt, zal door de versnelling het kabeltje doen breken. Gewoon inzicht. Ik heb er wel eens wat van gezegd. Schouderophalen was mijn deel. Het gaat immers nooit fout....

Overigens over die ballast. Als het zeildoek bij forse wind een paar honderd kilo druk oplevert, zal er in de voet bijna een hale tot een hele ton ton aan verzwaring moeten liggen. Ik denk dat bij windkracht 12 er minstens een paar ton in moet liggen. Fatsoenlijk schoren is dan vaak een betere optie. In elk geval is op de foto aangetoond, dat de mensen die wel deskundig geacht worden, er gewoon te weinig ballast hebben ingelegd. Ik ben bang dat ze op de natte vinger afgegaan zijn, een paar stukken beton moet genoeg zijn.



Speakertech

----------


## axs

> Ik denk dat bij windkracht 12 er minstens een paar ton in moet liggen. 
> Speakertech



Waar is bepaalt dat men voorzorgen tegen windkracht 12 moet nemen??

----------


## speakertech

> Waar is bepaalt dat men voorzorgen tegen windkracht 12 moet nemen??



Als je 60.000 man uitnodigt en je wilt geen doden bij een calamiteit, zul je grote reserves moeten inbouwen. Kost een vermogen, maar het is niet anders. Je kunt het terrein ook zo proberen in te richten, dat de mensen altijd buiten bereik zijn van welke installatie dan ook, maar dat lijkt me echt onhaalbaar. En windkracht twaalf is dus kennelijk niet heel erg onmogelijk.
Je kunt natuurlijk zeggen dat er met de genomen maatregelen slechts vijf doden gevallen zijn. Ik wil nog niet een dode op mijn geweten.

Speakertech

----------


## speakertech

> Aangezien vrienden van mij naast het getroffen huis wonen, heb ik bijkomende info:
> De kraan is gewoon neergegaan tijdens een hevige windstoot. De kraan stond 'los' en op de openbare weg. 
> 
> Beetje straffe uitspraken al gelezen en gehoord naar aanleiding van de gebeurtenissen op Pukkelpop van mensen die er NIET bijwaren. 
> Stop AUB met verwijten, veronderstellingen en een arrogante houding als 'als ik het had neergezet, was het mij niet overkomen, wij hadden er rekening mee gehouden!' Er was ZEER WEINIG tot niets tegen te doen.



U zou toch eens wat meer rapporten van de onderzoekscommissie voor de veiligheid moeten bestuderen.........
Ook de ARBO dienst kan u urenlang voorlichten.
Overigens worden fouten wegens kans op vervolging door justitie en verzekerings aangelegenheden vrijwel altijd ontkend!
  Uw uitspraken zijn al voldoende voor gerede twijfels: "daar lag wel behoorlijk wat beton rond en het grondvlak t.o.v. de mast was ook behoorlijk groot.." Voldeed het aan de voorschriften? Kennelijk was het grondvlak niet groot genoeg en de praktijk is dat niet alle ballastblokken geladen worden. Dat is een inschatting van de lasten die getild moeten worden etc. Met onvoorziene omstandigheden gaat het dan gewoon fout. Lagen alle voorgeschreven ballastblokken erop?  De uitspraak die u doet, 'als ik het had neergezet, was het mij niet overkomen, wij hadden er rekening mee gehouden!'  heeft u van mij nergens kunnen horen of kunnen lezen. Ik ken mijn beperkingen en houd daar rekening mee.

Speakertech

----------


## laserguy

> Kost een vermogen, maar het is niet anders.



Als je al eens zorgt voor voldoende ballast, is er al veel te voorkomen. Dat kost geld maar geen vermogens. Het weegt dus nooit op tegen mogelijke gewonden.
Leg ballast ook vast dat het niet gaat schuiven zoals nu duidelijk wél gebeurd is! Als het kan schuiven heb je na 1 windbeuk gedaan met zingen. 
Ik ben die houding ook beu van: "het is nog nooit misgegaan". Wel, deze keer wél. Hopelijk worden er lessen uitgetrokken die nuttig zijn, dus geen 20 onkundige ambtenaren vanaf nu op elk festival, maar duidelijke regels die controleerbaar moeten zijn door personen die toch al aanwezig zijn: iemand van de brandweer en/of politie die een speciale cursus daarvoor heeft gevolgd (zoals er ook zijn voor drugs, sociaal geweld, ...).

----------


## axs

@Speakertech: was niet persoonlijk tegen jou bedoelt, maar op diverse reacties op diverse fora en nieuwsuitzendingen etc...
Helaas is die arrogante houding vaak terug te vinden naar aanleiding van deze ramp.

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Ik ga er voor 90% mee akkoord dat zulke zware windstoten niet echt voorzien waren, echter stel ik me toch nog een paar vragen. 

Steeds weer moeten we vaststellen dat de doden vallen, daar waar de constructies het begeven. Er was gewaarschuwd voor onweer en er was ongetwijfeld een rechtstreekse link met het KMI. Ook de waarnemingen van voor het onweer aan de festivalweide was, moeten toch een hint geweest zijn. Iemand moet toch een redelijk nauwkeurig inzicht gehad hebben in wat hen te wachten stond? Ik heb zo'n idee dat er te weinig rekening wordt gehouden met wat de weerman van het festival zegt of dat deze weerman misschien wel perfect weet wat er natuurkundig gaat gebeuren, maar iemand moet dit 'vertalen' naar wat dit zal betekenen voor de constructies op het terrein. Lijkt me dat die vertaling wat stroef loopt, of niet snel genoeg, communicatie? 

De shelter. 
Dit is een ontwerp van Hans Willems van Wi Creations. Dat is geen prulleman en de trussing ziet er ook stevig uit. 1 truss is gebroken in het midden, daar zijn twee doden gevallen. Er zijn zo 4 trussen in totaal, maar slechts 1 is er gebroken, exact in het midden, waar die andere truss ergens 'koppelt'. Ik zie geen detailfoto's van het gebroken stuk, maar ik vind het vreemd dat er maar 1 truss is geknapt en ook vreemd dat ze net in het midden knapt, daar waar die blinkende truss erop toe komt. De wind kan vrij over en onder het zeil dus de grootste kracht lijkt me te komen van opwaartse of neerwaartse wind (downdraft). Is dit gewoon heel veel toeval dat er een zwakkere las net op dat punt zat? 


Dan dat videoscherm, gelegen op de 2 Layher torens. 
Het scherm wordt onderaan helemaal niet vastgemaakt, net zoals ik heel dikwijls zie, ook met line arrays. Geen 'demping' van het zwiepen dus. Je ziet mooi op de filmpjes dat het scherm zo hard begint te zwiepen dat de Layher torens gewoon omvallen. Dat lijkt me toch wel sterk op onvoorzichtigheid. Als ik op Rock Werchter dat videoscherm zie hangen, hangt dat aan een dikke truss van Stageco, met aan alle kanten en richtingen staalkabels ter versteviging. Ik wil daarmee niet zeggen dat de truss van Stageco misschien niet omgegaan was met zo'n zwiepend scherm, maar het geheel ziet er mij veel sterker uit dan die 2 Layher torens, al kan ik dat niet rekenkundig bevestigen. En het scherm onderaan vastmaken zodat de beweging toch ietwat gedempt wordt? Of zorgt dit voor evenredig meer horizontale krachten omdat de wind niet 'zo makkelijk' meer weg kan, dat dit niet loont? 

De ingestorte tent. 
Ik ken niet de precieze constructie van die tent, maar is het tentzeil hier onderdeel van de constructie van de tent? Bij veel van deze circustenten is het zeil op zich ook onderdeel van de constructie. Scheurt het zeil, dan komt de constructie in het gedrang. Was dit hier ook zo? Als ik vergelijk met bijv. de Marquee op Rock Werchter, dit is een op zichzelf staande constructie waar een zeil rond hangt. Als dit zeil scheurt of er af waait, komt de constructie op zich niet in gevaar. 

Wat me wel verbaasd is dat in dit geval de 'De Boer' tenten zijn blijven staan. Ik vind die constructie er altijd vrij fragiel uit zien, zeker als je ziet welke grote overspanningen ze maken, maar er is blijkbaar iets wat deze tenten enorm flexibel maakt. Je ziet goed hoe veel de tent beweegt aan de spiegelbollen, maar met alle regenlast en windlast (+zwiepende spiegelbollen en trussen) staat die tent gezellig mee te schudden, maar ze valt niet in! Misschien zit hier de sterkte wel in het 'gesectioneerde' zeil? Als er een tak door 1 zeil zou gaan blijven de andere secties intact, terwijl 1 groot zeil gewoon verder kan scheuren. 

Wat denken jullie?

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

> Uw uitspraken zijn al voldoende voor gerede twijfels:
> "daar lag wel behoorlijk wat beton rond en het grondvlak t.o.v. de mast was ook behoorlijk groot.."
> Voldeed het aan de voorschriften?
> Kennelijk was het grondvlak niet groot genoeg en de praktijk is dat niet alle ballastblokken geladen worden. Dat is een inschatting van de lasten die getild moeten worden etc. Met onvoorziene omstandigheden gaat het dan gewoon fout.
> Laggen alle voorgeschreven ballastblokken erop?
> 
> De volgende uitspraak is geheel voor uw rekening: 'als ik het had neergezet, was het mij niet overkomen, wij hadden er rekening mee gehouden!'
> 
> Speakertech



Als ze alle tijdelijk feest/festival/fuifinstallatie's zo degelijk moesten keuren als ze torenkranen en dergelijke keuren zouder er niet veel events meer door gaan....en daar geef ik je wel gelijk in, er moet een eenduidige regelgeving komen....die dan ook degelijk gecontroleerd wordt.

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

> Hoe kom je aan die windsnelheden? Er is kilometers rond het terrein geen officieel meetpunt hiervoor volgens het KMI.
> Bij zo een oppervlakte en zo een hoogte zijn die betonblokjes idd te weinig.



De windsnelheden stonden vandaag hier in de krant, en waren op de pukkelpopweide vermoedelijk nog hoger omdat er volgens radarbeelden een "downburst" http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windschering heeft plaatsgevonden. Het dichtsbij gelegen meetpunt was Diepenbeek (in vogelvlucht zo'n 7km) heeft snelheden gemeten tot 85km/u

En aan jou dezelfde vraag....hoeveel beton moet er dan op liggen....want je weet wel dat dit te weinig is....

----------


## pjadskop productions

de boer heeft natuurlijk wel staal/alu leggers die met elkaar verbonden zijn, terwijl de tenten van willems (hebben wij ook jaren mee gewerkt) inderdaad moeten rekenen op het zeil voor de stevigheid, als het zeil scheurt, trekken de spanners aan de zijkanten de steunpilaren om. 
Niet alle tenten van willems (of en andere, maar ik dacht dat het toch Top tents was die het doet) zijn zo gebouwd, de boiler tent hebben we laatst in de versie met 6 pilaren gehad (nu gaan we bij De jong) , deze trekt zichzelf recht, hier zijn het stalen kabels (vrij dun vond ik) die de pilaren ten opzichte van elkaar recht houden, en de buitenste ten opzichte van de grond.  Van dit ben ik niet zeker, maar ik geloof dat die staalkabels enkel werden strak gehouden door de afgekoppelde elektromotor (die trouwens heel onbetrouwbaar waren, want ze hebben er 2 moeten vervangen voor ze konden beginnen recht trekken)

----------


## showband

Als ik (onbevestigde)  berichten hoor. 
-binnen tien minuten opgekomen van mooi weer af 
-maar een kwartier lang geweld 
-36 kilo water per vierkante meter 
-scherpe dikke hagel 
-omvallende bomen op constructies

 dan denk ik voorzichtig dat we dat nooit gaan voorkomen in de toekomst. 

wel mag er best een vuistregel of twee in de discussie.
 1) wanneer vonden overheden, publiek en verzekeraars enz dat je een festival mag stilleggen? Een weeralarm zoals donderdag (oranje) komt best vaker voor in de zomer hoor. Hoe groot is het gebied ook die je plat wil leggen?  

2) een norm dat je line arrays en ander gevlogen fraai zwaar materiaal voor "zwiepende omstandigheden" kan laten zakken. "hoe, wanneer, wiens bevel, hoe zet je het af" enz zou je best over mogen discussieren. En line arrays zijn iets van de laatste jaren. Als je het hijst kun je het in principe op zijn minst tot aan de grond snel laten dalen? (ik heb er geen verstand van  :Wink:  )  

3) sowiso mis ik al jaren een "onweer procedure" bij optredens. Grote metalen constructies in open veld. enzo.  het zou zonde zijn als we nu niet bij gingen leren toch?

----------


## speakertech

> De windsnelheden stonden vandaag hier in de krant, en waren op de pukkelpopweide vermoedelijk nog hoger omdat er volgens radarbeelden een "downburst" http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windschering heeft plaatsgevonden. Het dichtsbij gelegen meetpunt was Diepenbeek (in vogelvlucht zo'n 7km) heeft snelheden gemeten tot 85km/u
> 
> En aan jou dezelfde vraag....hoeveel beton moet er dan op liggen....want je weet wel dat dit te weinig is....



De toren is omgegaan, dus het was in elk geval te weinig.
Ik heb al eerder betoogd, dat ik geen constructeur ben. Edoch als je de oppervlakte van het doek bekijkt en de windlast die daarbij hoort, kun je het ongeveer uitrekenen. Omdat er hefboomwerking optreedt, moet je daar ook naar kijken. De toren is zesmaal zo hoog als het grondvlak. Als er 200 kg winddruk op het zeil komt en waarschijnlijk is het meer bij een stevig windje, moet er dus al 6x200 is 1200kg beton in liggen. Dat is een blok van 1x1 meter en 50 cm hoog. Ook op de foto kun je zien aan de afmetingen van de steiger, dat die afmetingen absoluut niet gehaald worden.
Wat ik nu voorreken is nattevingerwerk, maar zelfs dat is al voldoende om aan te tonen dat er bij flinke wind of storm veel te weinig ballast in ligt. Kijk dat is technisch inzicht. Hoeveel het echt zou moeten zijn kan een constructeur veel beter berekenen als ik, hij heeft er betere tools voor dan een paar natte vingers. Ik waag me dus niet aan de exacte berekening, maar ga ook niet dergelijke constructies bouwen

Speakertech

----------


## speakertech

> Als ik (onbevestigde)  berichten hoor. 
> -binnen tien minuten opgekomen van mooi weer af 
> -maar een kwartier lang geweld 
> -36 kilo water per vierkante meter 
> -scherpe dikke hagel -omvallende bomen op constructies
> 
>  dan denk ik voorzichtig dat we dat nooit gaan voorkomen in de teokomst.   wel mag er best een vuistregel of twee in de discussie.
>  1) wanneer vonden overheden, publiek en verzekeraars enz dat je een festival mag stilleggen? Een weeralarm zoals donderdag (oranje) komt best vaker voor in de zomer hoor. Hoe groot is het gebied ook die je plat wil leggen?  
> 
> ...



Wat te denken van de lichtarmaturen die vaak bedoeld zijn voor droge ruimtes (parspots bijv) En de kilometers electriciteitskabels, die tussen de metaalconstructies kunnen raken en vol water lopen. Dan moet ook die beveiliging perfect in orde zijn. Toch zie ik bij evenementen, waar bijvoorbeeld geen aardpin in de grond gedreven is om de generatoren te aarden. Als je de organisatie er dan op wijst willen ze die aardpin nog wel even aanbrengen.
Om niet teveel kritiek te krijgen, zal ik er maar van uitgaan, dat op dergelijke sites, de aarding gewoon in orde is.

Speakertech

----------


## renevanh

> Als ik (onbevestigde)  berichten hoor. 
> -binnen tien minuten opgekomen van mooi weer af 
> -maar een kwartier lang geweld 
> -36 kilo water per vierkante meter



Dit is inderdaad wat je overal terugvind (hoewel het water meestal in liters wordt uitgedrukt, maar dat maakt nu net bij water geen donder uit).





> 2) een norm dat je line arrays en ander gevlogen fraai zwaar materiaal voor "zwiepende omstandigheden" kan laten zakken. "hoe, wanneer, wiens bevel, hoe zet je het af" enz zou je best over mogen discussieren. En line arrays zijn iets van de laatste jaren. Als je het hijst kun je het in principe op zijn minst tot aan de grond snel laten dalen? (ik heb er geen verstand van  )



In principe kun je een line-array zo naar beneden halen ja. Als men 2 uur van te voren meld dat er dergelijk zwaar weer aan komt is dat op een dergelijk festival ook wel te realiseren.
Echter, als je ik weet niet hoeveel podia hebt (incl delaytorens) en het weer slaat in 10 minuten totaal om (zonder dat je weet of het ergste nog moet komen), dan red je dat niet. Het kost je sowieso al 5 minuten om de takelsturing te vinden en een vrije 32A. Doorgaans hebben ze één sturing per podium liggen... dat red je echt niet.





> 3) sowiso mis ik al jaren een "onweer procedure" bij optredens. Grote metalen constructies in open veld. enzo.  het zou zonde zijn als we nu niet bij gingen leren toch?



Ik doe jaarlijks een evenement van een week voor ongeveer 800 kinderen per dag waarbij we gebruik maken van ongeveer 8 grote spantenten. 
Dit vind plaats op een open evenemententerrein.
Hiervoor hebben wij wel degelijk een zeer duidelijk onweer procedure die zowel in het veiligheidsplan als bij alle ruim 200 vrijwilligers bekend is. Daarnaast hangt het in elke tent (als onderdeel van het ontruimingsplan).

Ook voor kleinere festivals waar ik productie voor doe is het veiligheidsplan verplicht (anders krijg je geen vergunning) voorzien van een paragraaf 'extreem weer', waar onweer meestal gewoon onder valt.

Echter... dat is bij lange na geen 60.000 man. Een plan voor extreem weer is op papier heel mooi, maar in de praktijk enorm moeilijk uit te voeren. Pietje & Jantje moeten locatie X ontruimen, maar Pietje is net ff pissen en Jantje rijd ergens op een Gator rond ivm een probleem in de stroomvoorziening van locatie Q (ik roep maar wat). Bij een onverwachte en hevig weersomslag is je plan dan al niks meer waard.
Daarnaast kun je moeilijk met je publiek communiceren als je meerdere podia EN grote delen zonder PA hebt. Wij hebben 800 kids en 200 vrijwilligers lopen (dat is 4:1) en een geluidssysteem over het hele veld, dat heeft een festival met 60.000 bezoekers niet. Probeer dan maar eens binnen 10 minuten iedereen in te lichten over een eventuele evacuatie, zeker als de optredens gewoon doorgaan.

En tenslotte: mensen zijn op een of andere manier bang voor regenwater. Gaat het regenen dan duiken ze overal in en onder. Stel dat je een omroepsysteem over je hele terrein hebt of dmv portofoons met de stagemanagers communiceert en de informatie per podium verstrekt, denk je dat al die 60.000 man dan netjes de tent uit blijven als het zo hard regent en hagelt? Een groot deel wat tijdens je omroepactie in de tent staat loopt er misschien uit, maar iedereen die buiten liep komt er net zo hard weer binnen lopen, gevolgd door de mensen die net naar buiten gegaan zijn (kuddegedrag).

Gelukkig is crowd management een studie op zich en zullen er ongetwijfeld oplossing bestaan, maar binnen 10 minuten zorgen dat er op een dergelijk evenement met zoveel bezoekers geen ongelukken gaan gebeuren, dat wordt heel erg lastig.

----------


## axs

> De toren is omgegaan, dus het was in elk geval te weinig.
> Ik heb al eerder betoogd, dat ik geen constructeur ben. Edoch als je de oppervlakte van het doek bekijkt en de windlast die daarbij hoort, kun je het ongeveer uitrekenen. Omdat er hefboomwerking optreedt, moet je daar ook naar kijken. De toren is zesmaal zo hoog als het grondvlak. Als er 200 kg winddruk op het zeil komt en waarschijnlijk is het meer bij een stevig windje, moet er dus al 6x200 is 1200kg beton in liggen. Dat is een blok van 1x1 meter en 50 cm hoog. Ook op de foto kun je zien aan de afmetingen van de steiger, dat die afmetingen absoluut niet gehaald worden.
> Wat ik nu voorreken is nattevingerwerk, maar zelfs dat is al voldoende om aan te tonen dat er bij flinke wind of storm veel te weinig ballast in ligt. Kijk dat is technisch inzicht. Hoeveel het echt zou moeten zijn kan een constructeur veel beter berekenen als ik, hij heeft er betere tools voor dan een paar natte vingers. Ik waag me dus niet aan de exacte berekening, maar ga ook niet dergelijke constructies bouwen
> 
> Speakertech



Moest ik jouw 'nattevingerwerk' volgen dan kom ik nochtans op de helft van de ballast die jij uitkomt. Grondvlak is namelijk toch 2x zo groot als van waar jij van uitgaat (zie foto!).

Om de discussie hier wat af te ronden: 
Blijkbaar zijn de windsnelheden die gehaald werden 2x zo hoog als waar men 'normaliter' rekening mee dient te houden, lees dus: extreem uitzonderlijk!

Wil dit zeggen dat we hier geen lessen uit moeten leren en maar verder moeten borduren op de huidige specs?
Neen, waarschijnlijk moeten we in de toekomst idd de factoren gaan aanpassen, maar nu werd (onder voorbehoud) rekening gehouden met huidige reglementering, die in deze omstandigheden uiteraard ontoereikbaar bleek.

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

> Moest ik jouw 'nattevingerwerk' volgen dan kom ik nochtans op de helft van de ballast die jij uitkomt. Grondvlak is namelijk toch 2x zo groot als van waar jij van uitgaat (zie foto!)



je was me voor...en als ik op diezelfde foto's kijk ligt er ook de volgens speakertech berekende hoeveelheid ballast in...want die blokken zijn 50x50x100 cm

----------


## pjadskop productions

> Om niet teveel kritiek te krijgen, zal ik er maar van uitgaan, dat op dergelijke sites, de aarding gewoon in orde is.
> 
> Speakertech



bij de powershop is de aarde in orde, weet ik uit ervaring.

----------


## Dikke Foaf

> Om niet teveel kritiek te krijgen, zal ik er maar van uitgaan, dat op dergelijke sites, de aarding gewoon in orde is.
> Speakertech



Wat mij betreft mag je daar voor 99% vanuit gaan.
Als er in Werchter onweer op komst is wordt iedereen uit de constructies gehaald (zeker als ze nog aan het bouwen zijn) en worden alle aardingen gecontroleerd. Ook Powershop weet wat aarden is. Ik weet dat Pukkelpop niet Werchter is, maar er werken wel heel veel dezelfde firma's aan.

Verder lijkt mij het grote probleem de hagel te zijn. Je ziet goed bij het optreden van Skunk Anansie dat er al een boel regen valt terwijl iedereen nog lekker staat mee te springen. Nadat het optreden is stilgelegd zie je dat de mensen beginnen weg te lopen en ook in elkaar beginnen duiken (punt waar de hagel begint te vallen). Het is dan dat ze echt uit elkaar beginnen te lopen, op zoek naar beschutting. Die kunnen ze natuurlijk vinden in een tent of onder een shelter, als die het niet begeven natuurlijk. Want dan blaast de wind een tent en allerlei constructies op de grond, waar de mensen juist konden schuilen.
Je ziet ook heel goed aan het filmpje in de 'De Boer' tentn als de DJ vraagt om de tent te verlatenn dat ze niet echt goed luisteren naar wat er gezegd wordt, ze blijven natuurlijk gewoon staan. Buiten raast een windhoos, regent het als nooit gezien en valt hagel die zeer doet en op dat punt vraagt de DJ om daar lekker gaan in te staan. Er is ergens een foto van een man z'n rug vol rode plekken. Dat geeft wel een redelijk idee van de hagel die daar viel.
Ik weet nu wel dat ik me redelijk veilig kan voelen in een Alu hall van 'De Boer', als alle pinnen erin zitten natuurlijk...

----------


## speakertech

> Moest ik jouw 'nattevingerwerk' volgen dan kom ik nochtans op de helft van de ballast die jij uitkomt. Grondvlak is namelijk toch 2x zo groot als van waar jij van uitgaat (zie foto!).
> 
> Om de discussie hier wat af te ronden: 
> Blijkbaar zijn de windsnelheden die gehaald werden 2x zo hoog als waar men 'normaliter' rekening mee dient te houden, lees dus: extreem uitzonderlijk!
> 
> Wil dit zeggen dat we hier geen lessen uit moeten leren en maar verder moeten borduren op de huidige specs?
> Neen, waarschijnlijk moeten we in de toekomst idd de factoren gaan aanpassen, maar nu werd (onder voorbehoud) rekening gehouden met huidige reglementering, die in deze omstandigheden uiteraard ontoereikbaar bleek.



Het gaat om de hefboom, en die is 6 elementen hoog en een uitloper van een element, dus ca 1:6. De andere kant op geldt hetzelfde.
In elk geval lag er nu te weinig in en ik hen ook gezegd, als je echt wil weten wat er in hoort moet je bij een constructeur zijn. De natte vingermethode geeft in elk geval een globale indruk en is zeker geen geaccepteerde rekenwijze.

Speakertech

----------


## speakertech

> je was me voor...en als ik op diezelfde foto's kijk ligt er ook de volgens speakertech berekende hoeveelheid ballast in...want die blokken zijn 50x50x100 cm



Niet goed gelezen! 50x50x100 cm? Ik had het over 1x1 meter en 50 cm hoog, dat is twee maal zo groot en een halve kuub beton weegt ongeveer 1200 kilo.
Als het goed is, ligt de ballast voor wind van voor in de kolom en voor wind van achter moet die juist in de achterste stuk liggen. De ene of de andere doet bijna niet mee. Men had nog een uitloper naar voor kunnen bouwen en daar een ballast in, dan was het al stukken beter. Dan heb ik het nog niet over zijwind, maar in dit geval is die waarschijnlijk vele malen minder, omdat de kolom niet rondom bekleed is.

Je mag proberen mijn betoog onderuit te halen, maar de mensen die het gebouwd hebben en het hadden moeten weten hebben er te weinig ingelegd.
Ach het gezegde ken je mischien wel: Niemand kon er wat aan doen, ze keken er naar, deden een plas en alles bleef zoals het was.
Speakertech

----------


## Roeltej

Hier nog een samenvattende video:
http://www.deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuw...7110/1.1091161

Vrijwel van alles zijn langere versies te vinden op Youtube, voordeel van veel smartphones, snel veel video's die ook snel op internet te vinden zijn.

Meeste festivalgangers zijn wel wat gewend qua weer... die jaag je ook niet zo snel weg, Zie ook de backstage video vanuit de dancetent(?) (de boer tent met zwaaiende spiegelballen) gewoon juichen als er iemand op podium komt terwijl tent alle kanten in zwaait. Flinke regenbui hoort gewoon een beetje bij festivals, maar op die video's zie je het van flinke regenbui ineens heel erg fout gaan.
Begreep trouwens gisteren uit persconferentie dat er wel constant contact is tussen de organisatie en diverse weerstations.

Op een ander forum werd door iemand de suggestie gedaan dat de lichaamswarmte van 60.000 man invloed zou hebben op het lokale weer...

----------


## pjadskop productions

daarstraks beweerde een man dat het de schuld van zonnepanelen was, deze trokken de warmte te hard naar zich toe, en daardoor krijgen we tropische stormen, dus massaal die zonnepanelen verwijderen is de oplossing

----------


## rinus bakker

"_De storm zal best mede oorzaak zijn geweest, maar heel vaak komen kraan-ongelukken ook weer door fouten van de mens_."
Roerend mee eens.
Voor bomen gelden regels van natuurlijke selectie: de zwakke broeders leggen het eerst het loodje.
Voor gebouwen eigenlijk iets soortgelijks: de slecht gebouwde of slecht onderhouden overkomt hetzelfde lot.


Een ander voorbeeld van menselijke fout bij het Pukkelpopdrama:
over de steiger-torens die omgevallen zijn met PA en LEDscherm was een zwarte truss gelegd van het type (voor 99% zeker) Prolyte S52V (of de Interal imitatie daarvan).
Probeer beide fabrikanten maar eens te vragen of ze toelaten dat daar horizontale krachten (wind=LED-scherm of baniweren) op mogen worden toegelaten.
Wedden wat het antwoord zou zijn...?
Toch werden ze wel zo gebruikt. Ook als was dat niet de oorzaak van het fatale bezwijken. 
Dat kwam uit onvoldoende stabiliteit van de towers... 
Nog 1 zo'n "vloer-baaitje" aan de voorkant erbij en nog 1 zo'n betonblok extra
(en die ook echt allemaal vastsjorren tegen verschuiven...) 
Het had deze hele ellende mogelijk kunnen voorkomen.

Wat zijn de extra kosten daarvan?
Wat kost een mensenleven?
Wat kost een blijvende kwetsuur of invaliditeit?
Wat kost zo'n scherm?

Wat kost het om promotors ervan te overtuigen dat veiligheid echt wel wat zou mogen kosten? 
In 'Inglaterra' zouden de organisatoren in zo'n geval als dit 
een hele zware pijp moeten gaan roken vermoed ik zo.
Maar in Belgie had men nog nooit van "Temporary Demountable Structures" of DIN 4112 "Fliegende Bauten" of EN (=5 cijfers, dus onthou ik ze niet) gehoord.
EN = Europese Norm is ook echt geldig in Belgie hoor.
Ik neem aan dat 80% van de ellende door toepassing van simpele al heel lang bestande regeltjes voorkomen had kunnen worden. 
Doe er nog een dosis gezond verstand en tijd om het goed af te bouwen bij en je zit op meer dan 90% vermijdbare ellende.

----------


## Lala

> Dan dat videoscherm, gelegen op de 2 Layher torens. 
> Het scherm wordt onderaan helemaal niet vastgemaakt



Wel zag ik spanbanden aan het scherm hangen, in het filmpje. Deze hingen echter los. Zou het zo kunnen zijn dat deze door flinke windstoten losgekomen zijn?

----------


## rinus bakker

Dan hebben ze dus niet voldaan aan wat er van ze verwacht zou moeten worden:
dat scherm op z'n plaats houden, bij een bepaalde windkracht,
en elders las ik dat er windsnelheden van 80-90 km/u werden gerapporteerd.
Dat is toch wel het minimum wat je zou mogen verwachten. 
Als zulke dingen het al begeven bij windkracht 6 ofzo vergroten ze alleen maar het mogelijke gevaar.
Andere vragen: 
a) hoeveel AV-technici hebben verstand van rigging/scaffolding en hijs/sjorbanden?
b) hoeveel riggers snappen er iets van AV-techniek? 
c) hoeveel promotors/organisatoren snappen er iets van techniek in het algemeen?

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

> Maar in Belgie had men nog nooit van "Temporary Demountable Structures" of DIN 4112 "Fliegende Bauten" of EN (=5 cijfers, dus onthou ik ze niet) gehoord.
> EN = Europese Norm is ook echt geldig in Belgie hoor.
> Ik neem aan dat 80% van de ellende door toepassing van simpele al heel lang bestande regeltjes voorkomen had kunnen worden. 
> Doe er nog een dosis gezond verstand en tijd om het goed af te bouwen bij en je zit op meer dan 90% vermijdbare ellende.



Ik denk dat ze in België wel degelijk vertrouwd zijn met die normen. Of is stage-co maar een "Belse prutsfirma" die wat alu en ijzeren buizen aan elkaar sjorren en dat een podium noemen....maar goed....ik hoop van harte dat zoiets nooit meer gebeurt....en dat er inderdaad lessen uit getrokken worden....maar als je er niet bij was, kan je moeilijk afgaan op enkele foto's om te zeggen dat er maar wat aangeklooit is en dat het in België levensgevaarlijk is om naar een event te gaan. Ik wil gerust eens met een fototoestel een weekend door Nederland toeren en de events afschuimen..... :Wink:

----------


## speakertech

> Ik denk dat ze in België wel degelijk vertrouwd zijn met die normen. Of is stage-co maar een "Belse prutsfirma" die wat alu en ijzeren buizen aan elkaar sjorren en dat een podium noemen....maar goed....ik hoop van harte dat zoiets nooit meer gebeurt....en dat er inderdaad lessen uit getrokken worden....maar als je er niet bij was, kan je moeilijk afgaan op enkele foto's om te zeggen dat er maar wat aangeklooid is en dat het in België levensgevaarlijk is om naar een event te gaan. Ik wil gerust eens met een fototoestel een weekend door Nederland toeren en de events afschuimen.....



 Ik ben er haast van overtuigd, dat je gaat zeggen:
"Dat houdt je toch niet voor mogelijk......." 
Het zou overigens een zeer leerzame fotopagina worden. We zien foto's van fouten veel te weinig.

Speakertech

----------


## Gast1401081

En nou ben ik het zat. 

Er lopen mensen op dit forum dingen te roepen -in de 3 recente ramptopics- die normaalgesproken niet eens een hamer van een spijker kunnen onderscheiden. 

- Twente-dak : constructie die half af was krijgt toch dakbeplating, die als zeil is gaan fungeren. Niemand die ff voor de vuist weg de vierkante meters beplating en de bijbehorende windkracht uitrekent.
- Amerika: vanaf een paar telefoon-video's wordt de betuiïng afgekeurd; Niemand die de massa van de ballast ff uitrekent. Maar wel zeiken over de staalkabels die de tuien vormen.
- de toren die op de PieterSmit oplegger wordt geblazen : niemand die ff de windkracht uitrekent. Maar wel zeiken over de betonnen ballast. 

Kan iemand ff een fatsoenlijke rekensom maken, voordat we de constructie als " te licht" omschrijven? 

Of kunnen we ook nog toe met de constatering dat er in een voorspelling als "windkracht 8" ook pieken voorkomen van windkracht 10, soms 11, en dat er op bepaalde momenten dynamische krachten voorkomen die met statische berekeningen erg moeilijk op te vangen zijn? 

Voorlopig zijn er een stuk of 15 gezinnen waar een geliefde nooit meer thuis komt. 
Alleen uit respect hiervoor zouden we ons iets bedeesder kunnen opstellen. 
Of met exact cijferwerk komen. 

Anders hebben we hier uitsluitend te maken met digitaal ramptoerisme. En daar heb ik een tering hekel aan.

----------


## @lex

Ik heb het terloops al eens binnen enkele topics geroepen dat we niet te snel moeten oordelen. Ik snap niet waar de behoefte vandaan komt al te oordelen voordat specialisten ter plaatse zijn geweest. Wellicht om later te kunnen zeggen: 'zie je wel dat ik het bij het juiste eind had!'

hieronder valt overigens ook de gridbrand van een maand of twee geleden. Veel voorbarige conclusies!

Ik schaar me achter je Mac!

@lex

----------


## axs

Laten we er  *- gemakkelijkheidshalve* -  vanuit gaan dat men alles volgens de norm NBN B 03-002-2 berekende (dynamische windbelasting)... dan rekende men voor deze regio met een referentiewindsnelheid van 25m/s (90km/h). 
(note: alle andere parameters in de berekening zijn ofwel afhankelijk van deze snelheid of zijn vaste parameters)

Op de locatie zelf had met geen officieel meetpunt, maar op een officieel meetpunt enkele kilometers verder heeft men reeds 85km/h gemeten. En daar was de schade (en laten we hierbij even enkel schade aan de natuur als referentie nemen) al aanzienlijk. Op de strook rond pukkelpop was die schade duidelijk  nog veel groter.
Deze referentiewindsnelheid van 25m/s is dus - volgens officiële metingen - ruim overschreden in de regio!

*Ik wil verder hier gewoon aanhalen dat het ging om uitzonderlijke omstandigheden, waar blijkbaar de 'norm' ver werd overschreden.
In hoeverre een specifieke constructie voldeed aan de 'normen' kan en wil ik me niet uitspreken. Sommigen bouwen misschien juist naar die norm, anderen overdimensioneren dan weer, waar nog anderen... ). 
Je bent echter enkel verplicht de norm te volgen.... en voldoet deze niet in de uiteindelijke omstandigheden, dan wordt het een heel ander verhaal!
*

----------


## Gast1401081

> Laten we er  *- gemakkelijkheidshalve* -  vanuit gaan dat men alles volgens de norm NBN B 03-002-2 berekende (dynamische windbelasting)... dan rekende men voor deze regio met een referentiewindsnelheid van 25m/s (90km/h).
> 
> Op de locatie zelf had met geen officieel meetpunt, maar op een officieel meetpunt enkele kilometers verder heeft men reeds 85km/h gemeten. En daar was de schade (en laten we hierbij even enkel schade aan de natuur als referentie nemen) al aanzienlijk. Op de strook rond pukkelpop was die schade duidelijk  nog veel groter.
> Deze referentiewindsnelheid van 25m/s is dus - volgens officiële metingen - ruim overschreden in de regio!
> 
> *Ik wil verder hier gewoon aanhalen dat het ging om uitzonderlijke omstandigheden, waar blijkbaar de 'norm' ver werd overschreden.
> In hoeverre een specifieke constructie voldeed aan de 'normen' kan en wil ik me niet uitspreken. Sommigen bouwen misschien juist naar die norm, anderen overdimensioneren dan weer, waar nog anderen... )
> *



*je hoeft niet zo te schreeuwen, ik ben niet blind.*





> En nou ben ik het zat. 
> 
> ...
> Alleen uit respect hiervoor zouden we ons iets bedeesder kunnen opstellen. 
> Of met exact cijferwerk komen. 
> 
> Anders hebben we hier uitsluitend te maken met digitaal ramptoerisme. En daar heb ik een tering hekel aan.

----------


## axs

Euh Mac... het enige wat ik wil duidelijk maken is dat 'de norm' in dit geval niet voldeed. Helaas met verschrikkelijke gevolgen!

Ik doe hier geen uitspraak of bepaalde constructies - die hier opgesteld werden - voldeden aan de opgelegde normen. Dat is werk voor de specialisten.

----------


## speakertech

> En nou ben ik het zat. 
> 
> 
> - de toren die op de PieterSmit oplegger wordt geblazen : niemand die ff de windkracht uitrekent. Maar wel zeiken over de betonnen ballast.



Sorry, maar ik heb hier wel degelijk de windlast van het spandoek bij betrokken en kwam op een waarde van 200 kilo. Bij gevolg moest de last dus 1200 kilo of meer zijn.
Alleen een echte constructeur zal kunnen uitrekenen hoe groot de windlast is bij een (ruk)wind kracht 12.
Sorry Mac
Overigens zijn er kennelijk mensen die wel weten hoe het moet. Het hoofdpodium van Stageco is gewoon blijven staan. Ook de aluminium tenten zijn allemaal blijven staan.Kennelijk zijn de andere tenten niet geschikt voor zware weersomstandigheden. Zo'n torentje met een banner naast het podium  is waarschijnlijk niet door hen (Stageco)geplaatst en dat waait om. Geluk dat het niet op iemand gevallen is. De gevolgen hadden best ernstig kunnen zijn.  

Speakertech

----------


## axs

Laten we maar verder afwachten wat het officieel onderzoek zal uitwijzen.
Misschien was zelfs de wind op zich niet de oorzaak... maar wel een samenloop van omstandigheden.

Maar de veronderstelling dat constructies moeten voldoen aan windkracht 12 op schaal van beaufort is mis.
25m/s valt onder windkracht 9 tot 10 en is nog een eind verwijdert van 12...
Trouwens alles >32m/s is windkracht 12.
(rukwinden zitten al mee verrekend,  het gaat namelijk om de gemiddelde snelheid gemeten over 10 minuten)

Je kan (en moet) niet uitgaan van de extremen... voorbeelden genoeg.  Moet ook nog haalbaar en verantwoordbaar blijven.
Daarmee dat ik ook verwees naar 'de norm'. Misschien was deze voldoende voor Belgie/Europa tot een aantal jaar geleden, maar met de klimaatsveranderingen (who knows?) dienen we deze misschien wel aan te passen...

----------


## Gast1401081

plaat voor de kop..

bij de PieterSmit-toren :
aangezien de voet van de achterste ( vanaf FOH gezien) palen als vast punt of scharnierpunt zouden kunnen worden aangemerkt :
- er ligt op 1 meter van dat punt een massa van 1200 kg ( aanname : 1/2 kuub beton, kub = 2400kg)
er ligt op 3 meter van dat punt weer een massa van 1200 kg ( dezelfde aanname van 1/2 kub) + de layher toren ( aanname 500 kg) = 1700 kg.  
Deze werkt dus x 3 in de hefboom tov het scharnierpunt: 5100kg+ 1200kg = 6300 kg = 63kN tov scharnierpunt.

Dat wordt dan 63000 / 4 ( om het zeil-krachtpunt terug te brengen naar die eerste meter) / 6 (om dat krachtpunt te laten zakken tot op 1 meter hoogte) = 2625 N op die massa omhoog te krijgen.

F=0,1⋅V²⋅A,  ofwel V = √ (10F/A) = √ (26250/24) = 33 m/s ≃120 km/h impulskracht

Dit is dus een vorm van berekening. 
Maar daar zitten al weer veel te veel aannames in het verhaal.  
Disclaimer : dit is een lossepols / zondagmiddagberekening. Niet naar verwijzen dus , graag. 

En daar baal ik dus gewoon van. Assumption is the mother of all fuckups. 

Dus gewoon mondje dicht, lijkt me.

----------


## Lala

Even voor de duidelijkheid, niet dat ik iets gemist heb. Maar je bedoelt de toren die op de Fly By Nite trailer is gevallen?

----------


## Gast1401081

dat was op de foto ervoor nog een PS-trailer, maar hiermee wordt mn stelling van aannames en theorieën wel weer verder onderbouwd.

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Maar daar zitten al weer veel te veel aannames in het verhaal. 
> Disclaimer : dit is een lossepols / zondagmiddagberekening. Niet naar verwijzen dus , graag. 
> 
> 2) Assumption is the mother of all fuckups.



Hoi Mac 
in grote lijnen kan ik het met je eens zijn,
maar ik moet maar aannemen dat de moeite die jij doet om 
uit de losse pols wat te berekenen,
op een serieuze manier met de harde gegevens door de bouwers is gedaan? 
En dat de organisator dat ook kon beoordelen?
Ik ben zelf heel wat klussen misgelopen in het verleden omdat wij wel de duvel en z'n oude moer berekenden 
en daar tijd (geld) voor vroegen, en dan een klus naar een dappere dodo
zagen gaan, die alleen maar wist dat cijfers op een factuur stonden.

Juist in die improvisatie constructies zitten in mijn overtuiging teveel aannames.

En het idee om een maandelijkse "shame-pagina" te openen is bij de ARGH net een maand ofzo geleden opgestart.
Ik kan daar zelf wel een jaartje of 1,5 aan voorbeelden aan bijdragen.
Hoeft geen naam bij - gewoon voorbeelden van (flagrante) stommiteiten en (ver) ondermaats werk.

Daarnaast zou ik wel willen weten of de normen die mogelijk wel bekend zijn ook in de leveringscontracten zijn opgenomen.
Want waarom bleven er wel heel veel andere dingen staan,
terwijl er een aantal andere sneuvelden.
En het verkeerde gebruik van die ene truss over de scafftowers is daarvan maar 1 voorbeeld.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Hoi Mac 
> .....
> maar ik moet maar aannemen dat de moeite die jij doet om 
> uit de losse pols wat te berekenen,
> op een serieuze manier met de harde gegevens door de bouwers is gedaan? 
> En dat de organisator dat ook kon beoordelen?
> ....



nope, het ging mij om die 125 postings alhier en nog meer elders op ons tedergeliefde forum die allemaal commentaar hadden, maar geen enkele vorm van berekening demonstreerden. 

Waar de organisaties voor kiezen is mij om het even, het gaat mij erom dat iedereen hier een grote bek heeft, maar dat het merendeel nog geen hamer van een spijker kan onderscheiden. 

Dat mensen mij dan ineens niet meer lief vinden is me volledig worst.





> Voorlopig zijn er een stuk of 15 gezinnen waar een geliefde nooit meer thuis komt. 
> Alleen uit respect hiervoor zouden we ons iets bedeesder kunnen opstellen. 
> Of met exact cijferwerk komen. 
> 
> Anders hebben we hier uitsluitend te maken met digitaal ramptoerisme. En daar heb ik een tering hekel aan.

----------


## emanuel

http://album.hbvl.be/foto/stormschad.../id303474.aspx

Nog even over die kraan die in Hasselt ook is omgegaan. Hierbij misschien een betere foto van de betonblokken die erin lagen.

Ik ken zelf niks van rigging maar deze blokken lijken me toch geen kleintjes en dan nog is die kraan tegen de grond gegaan, dus...

----------


## jens

ik volg dit topic vanaf het begin. 

dan heb ik dr nu nog een: 

Lowland s is bezig op dit moment. Dat is in flevoland, de andere kant van het water word dit nu voorspelt ( knmi.nl)

Waarschuwing                                Waarschuwing Extreem weer: In het uiterste oosten kans op onweersbuien en zware windstoten                                                                   Toelichting                Tot 20 uur is er in het uiterste oosten  van de provincies Noord-Brabant, Limburg, Gelderland en Overijssel kans  op een enkele zware regen- en onweersbui. De buien kunnen gepaard gaan  met hagel en zware windstoten van 75 tot 90, lokaal mogelijk mogelijk  100 km/uur.                                                Opgesteld                21/08/2011 18:50 uur LT                                                Volgend bericht uiterlijk                zondag 21 augustus 2011 21:30 uur

Wie verteld wat we moeten gaan doen? Kan zo overslaan  en 15 km  de andere kant opwaaien en over LL heen trekken. 

Jij zit nu in de organisatie wat ga je doen met deze code oranje melding  die  voor de provincie naast je is afgegeven. Dit is immers waar ze afgelopen donderdag ook mee te maken hebben gehad. 

Volgens velen zou ja na het lezen van alle reacties het  festival al leeg moeten zijn. Maar volgens mij is lowlands gewoon bezig? 

Is lowlands dan zo anders als PP ? ik heb 7 jaar op lowlands als bezoeker rond gelopen en veel constucties  lijken toch zeer veel op de constructies van Pukkelpop. Dr staan daar ook genoeg bomen  om de velden en campings. 

Waar ligt de grens met het nemen van risicoś en wat is rieeel? Of kunnen we gewoon zeggen dat wat dr op pp is gebeurt niet tegen te houden was?

mvg jens

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

> nope, het ging mij om die 125 postings alhier en nog meer elders op ons tedergeliefde forum die allemaal commentaar hadden, maar geen enkele vorm van berekening demonstreerden. 
> 
> Waar de organisaties voor kiezen is mij om het even, het gaat mij erom dat iedereen hier een grote bek heeft, maar dat het merendeel nog geen hamer van een spijker kan onderscheiden. 
> 
> Dat mensen mij dan ineens niet meer lief vinden is me volledig worst.



 ben het volledig met je eens, iedereen zegt maar vanalles....ikzelf ben niet zo bedreven in dit zoort berekeningen, maar zomaar aannemen dat het "teweinig was omdat de scaftoren omwaaide" wilde ik niet.
Merci voor je moeite !!!

Tuur

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Wie verteld wat we moeten gaan doen? Kan zo overslaan en 15 km de andere kant opwaaien en over LL heen trekken. 
> 2) Jij zit nu in de organisatie wat ga je doen met deze code oranje melding die voor de provincie naast je is afgegeven. 
> Dit is immers waar ze afgelopen donderdag ook mee te maken hebben gehad. 
> 3) Volgens velen zou ja na het lezen van alle reacties het festival al leeg moeten zijn. Maar volgens mij is lowlands gewoon bezig? 
> 4) Is lowlands dan zo anders als PP ? ik heb 7 jaar op lowlands als bezoeker rond gelopen en veel constucties lijken toch zeer veel op de constructies van Pukkelpop. Dr staan daar ook genoeg bomen om de velden en campings. 
> 5) Waar ligt de grens met het nemen van risicoś en wat is rieeel? Of kunnen we gewoon zeggen dat wat dr op pp is gebeurt niet tegen te houden was?



1) in elk geval heb je als organisatie een extreem-weer scenario in je RI&E zitten. 
Of campingband? Of blikseminslag in een podiumtent? Of .. vul zelf maar in?
In en R,I en E staat al wat je in zo'n geval vooraf al hebt gedaan om dat te vermijden, 
en wat je zou gaan doen als het om onverhoopte reden alsnog toch zou gebeuren.
Gevaren en Risico's dien je vooraf in kaart te brengen 
en daarin zoveel als redelijkerwijs mogelijk te handelen om ze te reduceren. 
En dat kan nooit inhouden dat je op voorhand als organisatie 
een x-aantal doden en/of zwaargewonden aanvaardbaar zult vinden.

2a) Je hebt al permanent een buienradar/weersverwachting op een monitor in het productiekantoor aan staan, met een man die dat bijv. minstens elke 10 minuten checkt.
2b) Je gaat alsnog naar je facilitaire bedrijven en overlegt met hen over deze vorm van extreem weer. 
_(Van Stageco en Spijkerman weet ik dat die zelf al standaard een windmeter op hun podiumdaken plaatsen..)._
Hebben ook de L,G&AV bedrijven daar voldoende rekening mee gehouden? 
Zijn er daarvoor ter plaatse allerlei berekeningen of een Baubuch enz op te hoesten? 
2c) Waar er een nee volgt of gerede twijfel rijst, of een bovengens aan de veiligheid 
bij een bepaalde windkracht/snelheid zit, gooi je bij zo'n acuut wordende dreiging al van tevoren extra security in de strijd.
2d) Voorafgaand aan elke act wordt een waarschuwing gedaan dat de show gestopt kan worden en een snelle ontruiming van de betreffende tent zal moeten volgen.

3) Wie weet is daar al zo'n actie als in 2a) en 2b) geweest en blijkt 3 niet nodig.... 
maar dat is weer gissen. Ik ben al 17+ jaar niet meer op lowlands geweest. 

4) Nee. Maar de ene organisatie is de andere niet, de ene band de andere niet, en het ene land het andere niet. Ik weet dat er op LL wel degelijk een aantal keren bezoek is geweest van oa. ArbeidsInspectie.

5) Risico = Kans x Gevolg (x Blstst x Afw.).
Het extteme weer (de Kans op optreden van dat Gevaar) zelf kun je nooit tegenhouden,
De Gevolgen ervan kun je reduceren door 

a) sterkere / stabielere constructies te vereisen van de leveranciers - en ja: dat kost de organisatie ook een beetje geld. 
Maar geen toeschouwer zal zeggen: oh het kaartje kost niet zoveel omdat ik het met de dood of blijvende invaliditeit kan bekopen.
Publiek gaat er (terecht!) van uit dat de organisatie niet alleen op veilig voedsel, water,
 stroom, sanitair (en andere zaken?) let, maar ook op veilige bouwwerken. 
Want daar vluchten de mensen toch heen bij een stortbui!

b) showstops + het publiek te waarschuwen als er op het laatste moment voor/door die constructies gevaar dreigt is veel moeilijker te realiseren als het eenmaal te laat is).
[over Blootstellingsduur en Gevaarsafwending valt hier in dit geval niet zoveel zinnigs te zeggen, want er zijn veel te veel mensen tegelijk bij betrokken. 

5) Nee dus. De organisatie moet eerst maar eens aantonen wat ze allemaal met haar facilitaire bedrijven is overeengekomen in Taken, Verantwoordelijkheden en Bevoegdheden. 
Was een tentmeester bevoegd om de shows te stoppen en ontruiming te eisen enz enz.


Ik loop tijdens mijn cursussen (en elders) al pakweg 18 jaar te zeggen (zeuren?) dat er eerst een ernstig ongeluk moet gebeuren voor we er wat van willen leren. De kalf en de put.
En als wij (als sector) dat niet willen, er vervolgens een giga groot boek van de overheid gaat komen, 
waardoor het echt een onbetaalbare (en bureaucratische) bedoening gaat worden.

Maar de lage graad van vertegenwoordiging in clubs als bijv. ARGH, PRESA en VVEM laat zien dat heel veel bedrijven in onze sector het allemaal wel best vinden.
En dat die laatsten het risico (op prutserig bezig zijn) ook prima kunnen nemen, 
omdat er in NL, B, F, I, P, S, R, ZA, Cr en Sr (= de landen waarvan ik het uit de eerste 
of tweede hand weet), maar heel weinig serieuze inspecties plaatsvinden. 
Die dus ook niet bij dats soort de bedrijven (of organisaties) het kaf van het koren zou kunnen scheiden.  

En sinds de DanceParade in Dusseldorf van vorig jaar weten we dat zelfs de Oosterburen 
het (met hun boeken vol aan regels en wetgeving) er ook wel eens lelijk bij laten zitten.

----------


## moderator

Dodental bijgesteld van vijf naar vier.

In de commotie direct na het uitbreken van het noodweer in de regio rond Pukkelpop is in een ziekenhuis een slachtoffer toegeschreven aan de incidenten op het pukkelpop terrein. Het slachtoffer is echter niet op Pukkelpop geweest.
Aldus een woordvoerder van de Belgische politie.

----------


## showband

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIGie...ayer_embedded#!
film van het kampeerterrein.

----------


## Orbis

Ik ben vrijdag voor een collega de ravage van de chateau tent gaan opruimen, hier is heel veel volk aan het speculeren en denken dat ze weten wat daar gebeurd is.

Als je gezien hebt wat de storm achtergelaten heeft met eigen ogen snap je dat tegen deze kracht niets aan te vangen was, tenzij het festival in bunkers laten doorgaan ipv tenten.

Als iemand me uitlegt hoe ik hier fotos kan posten zal ik er een paar tonen.

Truss, Layher, sm5 kettingen, gewoon geknakt als lucifers...

----------


## axs

Je dient je foto's ergens te hosten en dan via het icoontje afbeelding invoegen de link op te geven.
Indien je hosting ruimte nodig hebt, laat maar weten.

De ravage is ENORM en zolang je het niet met eigen ogen gezien hebt, kan je het niet vatten... zoals Orbis ook al ongeveer aangeeft.

----------


## Orbis

kan ik die vanop mijn facebook pagina linken? waarschijnlijk niet?

----------


## renevanh

Volgens mij niet, maar je kan ze wel naar  bijvoorbeeld imageshack.us uploaden.

----------


## Trooper

collega van mij was aan het werk op de proximus stand waar de boom over en op de truss is gevallen, 2min ervoor stond hij ook onder die truss. 
die heeft meer geluk gehad dan de 4 overledenen. Een andere kennis die vecht nu nog steeds voor zijn leven in het ziekenhuis. 

Van mijn collega hoorde ik dat de ledwall die op de scafftorens bevestigd was, naar beneden werd getakeld vlak voor de hevige storm, waarschijnlijk net te laat. Bedoeling was om de ledwall op de grond te laten steunen. 
Dat er volgens foto's na de storm geen spanriemen of staalkabel aan vastgesjord was (voor zover dat te zien is) kan duiden op het effectief laten zakken van de ledwall, maar jammerlijk net te laat. 

En zelfs op vorige foto's die afkomstig zijn van: 
http://album.hbvl.be/foto-album/opbo...op-week-3.aspx
kan je geen concrete besluiten nemen: 
foto's zijn momentopnames, die genomen zijn tijdens opbouw, 
kan evengoed dat er nadien nog controle is, en hier en daar wordt aangepast. Ik durf zelf geen concrete besluiten te nemen, ben daar ook niet voor opgeleid als controleur. 


ik was zelf ter plaatse aanwezig en niets kunnen zien hoe heftig tenten/bomen aan het waaien waren. Ik zag zelf maar 20m ver en stond midden op de weide.

----------


## rinus bakker

Als de ravage zo groot is moet het een spoor hebben achtergelaten....
er is namelijk ook behoorlijk wat van StageRoofs en veel campingtenten
NIET tegen de vlakte gegaan.
Kan iemand dat dan ook verklaren?
Of is Onze Lieve Heer ook selectief in wat wel en wat niet in zijn 'Act-of-***' wordt opgenomen?
Is er al een bericht over een weersanalyse met windkrachten maxima? 
Ik blijf sceptisch over waarom de ene tent/boom/stage enz wel, en de andere niet.
Zie oa. de onduidelijkheid over ballast en last op die scafftowers.
En mijn eigen waarnemeningen in de loop der jaren op nogal wat plaatsen 
over de sloridigheden of regelrechte fouten in tuien, ballasten en ankers...
Stageco houdt (uit mijn hoofd) een veilgheids-grens aan van 8 Beaufort, 
(waarover *axs* al terecht opmerkt ook windstoten kunnen zitten die hoger zijn omdat het over een 10 minuten gemiddelde gaat),
wat zijn de echt gemeten waardes.
Ik las over een bericht aangaande een ander festival dat de Stageco woordvoerder het geheel bij Pukkelpop vooral moest wijten aan de regen en niet zozeer aan de wind..
Wat is er nou echt van al die verhalen de waarheid?
Wie heeft wat gebouwd? 
Volgens welke grenswaardes van weersextremen?   
Waarvoor (voor wat) heeft de organisator de eisen gesteld? [6, 8 of 10 Beaufort?]
Wat hebben de leveranciers/bouwers als bovengrens opgegeven?
Wie is er nou eindverantwoordelijk voor de publieks-veiligheid?
Fotos - en vooral een baan van een windhoos oid maken het "onvoorspelbaar groot" een stuk geloofwaardiger.
Ervaringsgegeven/feit: 
70-80% van alle ongelukken in de samenleving is te wijten aan menselijk falen!
Niet te snel (en te gemakkelijk) wijzen naar Onze Lieve Heer of Wodan of Queztalcoatl!
Want in dat geval (met een willekeur door een hogere macht) zouden er geen festivals meer mogelijk moeten zijn.
Na de Germanen, Egyptenaren, Romeinen en Azteken kwam er kennis en begrip ...
en werden onze huizen en gebouwen beter - materiaal, berekening en uitvoering.

Van alle (200+) instortingen van permantente gebouwen in de afgelopen 10 jaar in NL is er geen één te wijten aan een Act of **** maar zijn ze stuk voor stuk terug te voeren tot ontwerper, bouwer of beheerder...
Het wordt tijd dat we het lef krijgen om dat ook te durven erkennen in dit vak!

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

hierbij 2 foto's van het stormtraject. de kwaliteit is iets minder omdat ik de foto's uit de krant heb gefotografeerd. Maar dit geeft toch een duidelijk beeld.


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/img1522ei.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/692/img1523e.jpg/

op imageshack staan de foto's in groot formaat, daarom hier geen preview.

Verder stond er in dezelfde krant een artikel van de tentenbouwers. Volgens Veldeman, leverancier van de kadertenten, zijn hun tenten volgens de europese richtlijnen bestand tegen permanente windsnelheden van 100km/u. Dit betekend dat normaalgezien de tenten bij deze windsnelheden geëvacueerd moeten worden. In de praktijk zijn hun tenten bestand tegen snelheden van 130 km/u
De firma die de chateautent (= spantent) heeft gelverd wenste nog niet te reageren. Maar volgens andere tentenbouwers moeten deze tenten ook zonder probleem windstoten tot 100km/u aankunnen, zeker door de spankabels buiten over de tent. Het grote probleem met deze tenten is echter als die wind gepaard gaat met enorme regen. Door de grote windsnelheden is er heel veel druk op de zeilen gaan staan. Daardoor kon het water niet meer weglopen en dit zorgde voor veel extra gewicht. Er zijn trouwens beelden waar op te zien is dat er een tak door het zeildoek scheurt en de tent zich kort daarna helemaal opblaast en als een parachute de lucht in gaat.

Stageco werkt volgens de duitse norm, en volgens een ander artikel in dezelfde krant zijn hun structuren bestande tegen wondsnelheden tot 10 beaufort.

op deze site zie je een filmpje van de tent die omhooggewaaid wordt (2de filmpje) en een radarbeeld met uitleg over de storm:
http://frontpage.fok.nl/special/4594...pukkelpop.html

----------


## mrVazil

> Volgens Veldeman, leverancier van de kadertenten



ze zullen bij tenten de boer niet graag horen dat je hun grootste concurrent hier vernoemd als zijnde leverancier, de boer is al jaren de huisleverancier van de kadertenten op pukkelpop  :Wink:

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

> ze zullen bij tenten de boer niet graag horen dat je hun grootste concurrent hier vernoemd als zijnde leverancier, de boer is al jaren de huisleverancier van de kadertenten op pukkelpop



Staat ook niet echt in het artiekel dat het tenten zijn van Veldeman zag ik nu....maar wel iemand van Veldeman die het commentaar geeft. De naam De Boer is zelfs niet gevallen.... :-)

----------


## sis

Zo, mijn nichtje van 16 jaar zat in de tent die neerstorte.
Vluchten was één optie en voor de rest afwachten wat er gaat of ging gebeuren .
Ze is één van de slachtoffers met een minimaal aan verwondingen.
Net naast haar oog is er iets neergevallen met een blijvend letsel. zeg maar een aandenken, niet leuk dus
Gelukkig heb ik ze hier gisteren bij ons geweest , goed ontvangen en we hebben lekker gegeten.
Ik begrijp dat misschien andere slachtoffers dit niet kunnen begrijpen en ik ( wij , mijn vrouw enz... ) weten dat ons nichtje misschien aan de dood ontsnapt is .
Geen leuk bericht, maar wou het toch even kwijt.
sis

----------


## mhsounds

Gisteren met een collega gepraat die er als gast aanwezig was. 
Iedereen bleef onder de tenten staan, niet zozeer door de regen maar van de enorme hagelstenen die de lucht uit kwamen zetten...

Die kwamen niet alleen verticaal naar beneden maar ook zo goed als horizontaal de tent in...

----------


## emanuel

Gisteren werd er verteld op Villa Vanthilt dat Pukkelpop werd getroffen door een supercell. Ik heb wat op Wikipedia liggen opzoeken en dit zou de zwaarste onweersbui zijn die er is, met windstoten tot zelfs 140 km per uur

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercell

----------


## ljanton

Supercell, uitzonderlijk noodweer, natuurlijk worden er hedendaags door de pers dingen in de lucht gestuurd die gezien de erge ramp situatie wat wordt aangedikt. Een voorbeeld is dat vlak na de ramp meteen sprake was van 9 doden volgens sommige pers agentschappen en dit slechts in eerste instantie 3 en later 5 en dan weer 4 etc ...

Ik steun hierbij Rinus dat dergelijke stormen nooit zomaar uit het niets verschijne (zie mijn eerdere posts). Maar aan de andere kant is het inderdaad zeer moeilijk dingen in te schatten en eventueel mensen te ontruimen. 

******** zei "Assumption is the mother of all fuckups"

Inderdaad, they assumed the structure was strong enough... but it didn´t ******** ;-)

Verder toch nog aanstippen wat zo opmerkelijk was; alles van stageco bleef staan, derest niet of amper. Misschien moet het type chateau tent niet meer gebruikt worden in gebieden waar het kan stormen, er zijn genoeg alternatieven,
Het type als de chateau tent heeft geen palen in het midden en is zeer hoog (als we over tenten spreken).
Met het midden bedoel ik de lijn die de dwarsdoorsnede vormt.
hoge bomen vangen veel wind

Offtopic: De organisator had in een interview voor de aftrap van het festival een actie op poten gezet voor de hongersnood in afrika, hij zei letterlijk; we willen zoveel mogelijk mensenlevens redden. Dit uit de context gerukt is het wel een hele nare zin.

----------


## qvt

De wit met rode (chateau?) tent was ook net nieuw bij het bedrijf die de tent heeft gezet, had net een paar klussen gezien.

Probleem met dat soort tenten is dat de spanning op het zeil ook de tent in evenwicht houd, als het zeil dus scheurt is het game over.. 

De zwaarste wind die ik meegemaakt heb in zo'n tent is 7a8 met slechts weinig openingen in de wanden, dit doet ook veel met een tent.. Gesloten tenten houden zich beter in de wind.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik zal mijn inschatting geven van die Chateautent
(want dat puur gelul is over "een _combinatie van wind+water_" weten we al sinds de flater met de Erasmusbrug in het Nederlandse(!) Rotterdam, waar 1000 jaar kennis van en ervaring met klimaat en natte voeten ook voor het gemak aar werd vergeten).
In die tent heeft nooit iemand rekening gehouden met een steiger+trussopbouw tot
vlak onder het tentdak.
Bij forse windruk is dat dakzeil zo ver naar beneden gekomen dat precis daar de kracht erop te groot werd en het is opengescheurd.
Toen kreeg de wind vrij spel IN die tent - en de rest is geschiedenis.
Nalatigheid van de tentmeester om daarop toe te zien...

Verder:
Ik heb geen aandelen in Veldeman, geen familie daar werken en krijg ook geen geld voor deze opmerking, maar als ik als Hollander zou mogen keizen had ik honderd liever het bedrijf uit Belgie dan die Boeren (! neem dat woord maar heel letterlijk!) in het Nederlandse Alkmaar.
Alleen valt aan die (mede-)kaaskoppen deze keer weinig te verwijten, want alles van hun hand staat zo te zien nog rechtop.

Over het roemruchte 'allesverwoestende'(?LOL) 'supercell'(?LOL) stormtraject:
Alles??? Gimme-a-break!
Het merendeeel van de vaste en tijdelijke bouwwerken staat nog rechtovereind.

Laten we er eens een andere term tegenaan gooien:
_'zwakte-selecterende' stormpad_: alles wat minder gezond (bomen) of minder goed gebouwd of minder goed onderhouden was werd hier 'rücksichtloos' weggeselecteerd.
Net zoals de leeuwen de zwakke wildebeesten en zebra's uit een kudde _wegselecteren_.

Niks 'Hand of the Lord' =>=>=>=> *Darwin* is de boodschap!
Maar ja dat is een [politiek] minder acceptabele/ minder prettige uitspraak.
Dus gauw het extreme weer nog een paar tandjes overdrijven 
(de foto bewijzen het tegendeel!) en 
Onze-Lieve-Heer erbij halen, om het vege lijf [en de nalatige kont!] te redden...

In Ottawa (Bluesfest) gebeurde dat, in Indianapolis (StateFair) en nu weer in Hasselt.
Jongens - op deze manier leren we er geen ene bal van!

----------


## speakertech

> Ik zal mijn inschatting geven van die Chateautent
> 
> In die tent heeft nooit iemand rekening gehouden met een steiger+trussopbouw tot
> vlak onder het tentdak.
> Bij forse windruk is dat dakzeil zo ver naar beneden gekomen dat precis daar de kracht erop te groot werd en het is opengescheurd.
> Toen kreeg de wind vrij spel IN die tent - en de rest is geschiedenis.
> Nalatigheid van de tentmeester om daarop toe te zien...



Er zullen vast wel foto's zijn van de opstellingen in de tent toen het allemaal nog rustig was.
Je zou dan kunnen beoordelen of het scheuren van het tentdoek mede veroorzaakt is door scherpe delen van podia etc, die te weinig afstand hebben tot het later hevig bewegende tentdoek.
Daarvoor ben ik ook wel eens bang geweest met luidsprekerstacks. Naast het podium is vaak nog maar weinig hoogte.

Blijft allemaal gissen. En zoals gebruikelijk zal iedereen, uit oogpunt van juridische en verzekeringsaspecten, zoveel mogelijk zijn kiezen op elkaar houden.........

De rest is gefilosofeer, heb je verder weinig aan.

Speakertech

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

> Blijft allemaal gissen. En zoals gebruikelijk zal iedereen, uit oogpunt van juridische en verzekeringsaspecten, zoveel mogelijk zijn kiezen op elkaar houden.........
> 
> De rest is gefilosofeer, heb je verder weinig aan.
> 
> Speakertech



Heb je inderdaad weinig aan...ik hoop echter dat dit een wake-up call is geweest voor de ganse sector.....en dat er eindelijk eens werk wordt gemaakt van duidelijke richtlijnen en vooral ook controles daarop....want hiet in België komt de brandweer wel kijken of er voldoende nooduitgangen zijn, maar wat weten zulke mensen van stabiliteit....

Verder lees ik gelukkig wel dat er overal ten lande extra aandacht besteed wordt aan de stevigheid van tijdelijke structuren, dat firma's als stageco eigen mensen op grote events inzet om het weer in de gaten te houden en in te grijpen indien nodig, extra ballasten gelegd worden in scaftorens bovenop de berkende waardes...nu dit nog in een wettelijk kader zien te krijgen zodat er ook effeectief kan opgeteden worden bij falen.....maar ja, we hebben niet eens een regering in ons apenland.... :Wink:

----------


## axs

Ik weet natuurlijk niet in hoeverre de info klopt, maar reeds van in het begin werd gesproken dat 'iemand' het zeil zou opengesneden hebben omdat het water niet meer weg kon... helaas met een heel ander naar gevolg. 

(bovenstaande onder voorbehoud!)

----------


## speakertech

> Ik weet natuurlijk niet in hoeverre de info klopt, maar reeds van in het begin werd gesproken dat 'iemand' het zeil zou opengesneden hebben omdat het water niet meer weg kon... helaas met een heel ander naar gevolg. 
> 
> (bovenstaande onder voorbehoud!)



Het meest logische zou dan zijn, dat er stokken gebruikt zijn om het zeil omhoog te drukken. Daar kan een zeil mee scheuren. Open snijden kost je gegarandeerd een nat pak en de afloop is onberekenbaar. Allemaal giswerk. Als er zich water op een tent ophoopt, is er toch wat mis.
Ik ga niet verder gissen, levert weinig op.

Speakertech

----------


## mhsounds

> *Darwin* is de boodschap!
> Maar ja dat is een [politiek] minder acceptabele/ minder prettige uitspraak.



Ja aangezien hij eerst heel lang aan zijn theorie heeft getwijfeld, todat onze vriend Alfred hem een brief heeft gestuurd... dus dat hebben we ook niet nodig.

----------


## Trooper

ondertussen is er een 5de slachtoffer, één van de zwaargewonden die voor zijn leven vocht, is vandaag overleden. ... RIP





@frederic, mrVazil, speakertech: berichtje ontvangen van de mod?

----------


## mrVazil

niets ontvangen?

----------


## moderator

Nope, nog niets verstuurd, ga ik nu doen, eerder geen tijd voor gemaakt!

----------


## speakertech

> http://album.hbvl.be/foto/stormschad.../id303474.aspx
> 
> Nog even over die kraan die in Hasselt ook is omgegaan. Hierbij misschien een betere foto van de betonblokken die erin lagen.
> 
> Ik ken zelf niks van rigging maar deze blokken lijken me toch geen kleintjes en dan nog is die kraan tegen de grond gegaan, dus...



Natuurlijk zijn die blokken geen kleintjes, maar lagen alle voorgeschreven blokken erop? Waren de blokken verankerd, zodat ze op hun plaats blijven?
Waren de poten geheel uitgeschoven? Soms kan dat niet eens, omdat er geen ruimte is.

soms worden er risico's genomen, die onder normale omstandigheden wellicht kunnen, maar bij een calamiteit gaat het dan toch mis.
Even wat blokjes erbij lukt niet!
Hier nog een pdfje, waaraan de opstelling van een kraan moet voldoen.
http://www.reco.eu/abomafoons/reco.e...afoon-3.39.pdf
http://www.bouwendnederland.nl/SiteC...le%20kraan.pdf , lees vooral pt 12-2 ook even.


Speakertech

----------


## salsa

Indien er nog iemand denkt dat een storm niet uit het niets kan ontstaan kan zich beter maar helemaal niet meer reageren..
Vanmorgen vroeg is er bij ons op Aruba een tornado gevormd die in tien minuten tijd een verwoestende pad gemaakt heeft.
Een oude kerk en naast gelegen school heeft veel schade geleden door een harde draaiende wind gepaart met veel slagregen en onweer, diverse bomen zijn omgewaaid, daken van huizen gewaaid, boven leidingen gebroken etc..

Gelukkig zijn er geen ernstige slachtoffers te betreuren, gelukkig maar..
Als dit een uur later was geweest waren er veel slachtoffers gevallen op de basis school..

Kijk voor meer info op www.24ora.com

----------


## speakertech

> Indien er nog iemand denkt dat een storm niet uit het niets kan ontstaan kan zich beter maar helemaal niet meer reageren..
> Vanmorgen vroeg is er bij ons op Aruba een tornado gevormd die in tien minuten tijd een verwoestende pad gemaakt heeft.
> Een oude kerk en naast gelegen school heeft veel schade geleden door een harde draaiende wind gepaart met veel slagregen en onweer, diverse bomen zijn omgewaaid, daken van huizen gewaaid, boven leidingen gebroken etc..
> 
> Gelukkig zijn er geen ernstige slachtoffers te betreuren, gelukkig maar..
> Als dit een uur later was geweest waren er veel slachtoffers gevallen op de basis school..
> 
> Kijk voor meer info op www.24ora.com



Dat kan natuurlijk wel. Tornado's komen in de tropen ook nog vaker voor. Daar kun je gebouwen  tegen wapenen, net als tegen aardbevingen.
In Japan zijn de moderne gebouwen bestand tegen uitwijkingen van 10-tallen centimeters. De constructie is er op gemaakt en soms staat het hele gebouw op kogels. Helaas zal niet iedreen kapitaal krachtig genoeg zijn om zijn stekje tornado of aardbeving proof te maken.
Het meest verwoestend is volgens mij een tsunami, waarbij bijna alles wat boven de grond staat gewoon weggespoeld wordt. Als je weet dat er zoiets aankomt, kun je het beste maar wegwezen. Ook in Nederland zijn wel verwoestende orkanen voorgekomen, zoals in Borculo (1925, windhoos) en Tricht/ Chaam (1967, tornado).

Soundman2

----------


## renevanh

> Ook in Nederland zijn wel verwoestende orkanen voorgekomen, zoals in Borculo (1925, windhoos) en Tricht/ Chaam (1967, tornado).



En dan sla je de verwoestingen zonder de naam 'orkaan' nog over, want ook windkracht 10 of 11 kan veel schade aanrichten (1953 anyone?).

----------


## rinus bakker

> En dan sla je de verwoestingen zonder de naam 'orkaan' nog over, want ook windkracht 10 of 11 kan veel schade aanrichten (1953 anyone?).



Moet ik hieruit opmaken dat de Pukkelpop-bui/storm er een was die (veel) minder dan eens per 100 jaar zal voorkomen?
Want zoiets was de grootte-klasse van het stormvloed-jaar 1953.

Enne - over die tornado's:
kijk maar eens naar die TV-progrmaas over tornado hunters:
die gasten weten vaak al een dag van tevoren waar het meest kans is dat de extra grote onweerbuien (supercells) zich gaan vormen:
Niets "zomaar uit het niets"!

Een 'dustdevil' is een mini-stof-'trechterstormpje' dat in grootte/kacht op geen enkele manier te vergeijken is met een tornado.
Een 'windhoos' is een kleine tornado die in de VS waarschijnlijk hoogstens klasse F1 of F2 zal zijn. 

Maar nu we definitief het pad van de Schuld van de Hogere Machten 
op aan het gaan zijn stop ik er mee.
Want als het een Act of G*d was, hoeven we er dus allemaal geen lering uit te trekken.
En kunnen we op dezelfde voet de (matige/slechte) tenten-leveranciers/bouwers verder laten aanklooien.
Veel geluk gewenst dan maar, want verder rest ons geen andere optie.

Laa mij maar een dagje door het magazijn van die bouwers rondlopen,
en ik sorteer er zo een stapeltje verkeerde, versleten of fout gemaakte 
onderdelen (shackles, steels, spanschroeven enz). uit.
Acts of commons sense en kennis werken toch echt wel beter 
dan met de knieen op een bidbankje de handen vouwen...

----------


## renevanh

> Moet ik hieruit opmaken dat de Pukkelpop-bui/storm er een was die (veel) minder dan eens per 100 jaar zal voorkomen?



Ja, dat denk ik wel.

Het KNMI heeft gisteren (dacht ik) een bosatlas met veel informatie over klimaatverandering gepresenteerd. Daarin is heel goed te zien dat alleen de neerslag al behoorlijk is toegenomen de afgelopen 10 jaar. Dat geld ook voor andere factoren als temperatuur.

Als ik dan vandaag de weerberichten bekijkt zie je weerwaarschuwingen met windstoten tot 90km/h over het hele land en gedurende de dag in het oosten zelfs mogelijkheden tot lokale downbursts met windsnelheden tot 130km/h. Dat is 'Pukkelpopweer'.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Je denkt dat het (veel) minder dan eens in de honderd jaar zal voorkomen, en vervolgens heeft het KNMI een paar dagen daarna Pukkelpopweer voorspeld ?????  :Frown: 

volgens mij is alles zinnigs wel gezegd in dit topic....

----------


## renevanh

OEPS! Leesfout. Dacht dat Rinus het over 'veel meer' had. Dat lijkt ook logischer in zijn zin/bericht eigenlijk.

----------


## salsa

Op Aruba komen normaal in deze tijd van het jaar tornado's voor, maar niet 's ochtends vroeg!! Normaal rond het middag uur, wanneer het op z'n warmst is!

Dat is toch wel vreemd, trouwens in Nederland komen op jaarbasis meer tornado's voor dan op Aruba.
Rinus, er zijn idd plekken waarbij de lucht zo instabiel is dat er in zekere zin een voorspelling gemaakt kan worden.
Maar 100% is het dus nooit!! Vandaar dat die tornado chasers kilometers rijden per dag om er 1 te kunnen pakken!!
Daarom vindt ik jouw opmerkingen niet echt geplaatst en wil jij het op de rigging/constructies gooien, waarvan dit eerst maar eens bewezen moet worden.
Het natuurgeweld heeft zich al bewezen, nu jij..

Vandaar mijn opmerking of jij niet beter een onderzoeks commissie kan gaan leiden..

Overigens hebben tornado's niets te maken met de tropen in z'n algemeenheid.
Aardbevingen eveneens..
Instabiele lucht komt wereldwijd voor!

Dave

----------


## speakertech

Vorige keer ging het ook goed.
Je vraagt je wel eens af waarom tentdoek (spontaan) scheurt....





Of als het tentdoek wat te keer gaat tegen het back-drop. Gelukkig zit er voor de veiligheid een stukje centrale verwarming isolatieschuim tussen.











Overigens hing de tent over de hele lengte vol met (bewegend) licht (20 a 30 stuks). Hopelijk zitten de XLR's goed geklikt, want de safety kabeltjes liggen waarschijnlijk nog in het magazijn (zonder foto's)

Er wordt zwaar weer verwacht.

Speakertech

----------


## Transit

Hey iedereen,

Ik heb even een profiel aangemaakt omdat ik enkel een lezer ben van het forum.

Na 2 weken hard werken op Pukkelpop valt het mij redelijk zwaar om dit allemaal te lezen. Alvast bedankt aan de mensen die het speculeren laten voor wat het is en feiten afwachten of zoeken naar effectief vastgestelde zaken.

Ik ga alvast geen onderbouwde tekst neerschrijven of dergelijke omdat ik er gewoonweg de moed niet voor heb. Maar enkele zaken wil ik hier toch uit de wereld helpen...

- Eerst lezen dat er geen blokken in die Humo toren(op vrachtwagen gevallen) lagen, dan te weining,... gaat het straks nog teveel worden? Na iedere dag er voorbij te wandelen weet je natuurlijk wel wat er in ligt. Of het genoeg was? Ik ben zeker en vast geen deskundige maar indien het niet zo was dan zal dit wel aan het licht komen bij de juiste instanties. Ik weet natuurlijk ook wel dat hier enkele mensen dit sneller kunnen aan de hand van een wazige foto en hun jarenlange ervaring...niet dus.

- Waarom die tent wel en die tent niet? Die vraag speelt bij iedereen op, maar als je de lay out van het terrein bekijkt en de site kent kom je al een eind verder. Bekijk dan nog even een hoge resolutie luchtfoto en je komt alweer een eind verder. Wederom, als er ernstige constructie fouten zouden geweest zijn dan komt dit wel aan het ligt.

- En dan die toestanden ivm het weer... Iedereen fotograaf, iedereen lichttechnieker, iedereen ingenieur en ook blijkbaar iedereen meteoroloog. Denk je nu echt dat er geen exacte informatie toekomt bij organisatie en bouwers? En denk je nu echt dat indien er extreem gevaar was er geen maatregelen zouden genomen zijn? Het was extreem weer dat zeer lokaal heeft toegeslaan en dat via mijn bronnen bij een erkende instantie haast niet te voorspellen valt. Het verwachte onweer dat in de richting van de site kwam zou voor niets een probleem mogen zijn, daarom dat er ook geen extreme maatregelen waren vermoed ik. Niemand had kunnen voorspellen dat het onweer zich zo specifiek had kunnen ontwikkelen.


Mensen, begrijp me niet verkeerd. Indien er fouten zijn gemaakt dan moeten we dit onder ogen zien, maar het is niet aan ons om te bepalen wie schuld heeft en zeker niet vanachter ons scherm. Stop het speculeren want je zadelt hier mensen, die nauw betrokken waren en dit forum ook lezen, op met een schuldgevoel wat ze zeker niet hoeven te hebben. Dankzij enkele van deze mensen zijn er juist niet meer slachtoffers gevallen, kan daar misschien een over gepraat worden?

Laten we lessen trekken uit fouten die duidelijk waarneembaar zijn en voorzien zijn van onderbouwde commentaar van mensen die er effectief iets van afweten. Je kan altijd bespreken of het niet beter zo of zo gaat... Maar laat ons eerlijk zijn, hier zijn tot nog toe veel te weinig gegevens van. Sommige maken hun handen vuil aan zaken die journalisten al genoeg doen, en dat is misschien een grote misdaad dan welke zaken dan ook. Jullie nemen het vertrouwen weg bij gerespecteerde maar ook opkomende techniekers, organisatoren, etc

----------


## salsa

Goede reaktie, het is zo typisch Nederlands dat analiseren en drammen.
laten we afwachten met Wat de instanties komen...

----------


## rinus bakker

De instanties die toezicht hadden moeten houden...
en nu hun eigen (politieke) stoepje ook zeker gaan schoonlullen.
Die instanties bedoel je toch waarschijnlijk niet hè!

Maar we zullen wachten.
en wachten 
en wachten...

Zoals we altijd wachten ...... tot er eerst een kalf verzopen is,
en pas dan de put gaan dempen.

Maar goed ik had al gezegd: "Count me out".
Dus dan moet ik verder ook m'n kop houden.

----------


## @lex

Beste Rinus,

Ik snap waarom je heel erg te keer gaat tegen de instanties. Ik vind dat begrijpelijk omdat zij zo vaak bevestigen dat het niet aan hun gebrek aan controle heeft gelegen, maar wel in de positie verkeren om de schuld bij iemand anders te leggen. Maar...

Als een bedrijf als StageCo allemaal structuren heeft neergezet die het allemaal hebben overleefd en de structuren die om zijn gegaan van andere bedrijven zijn, ligt daar dan niet gewoon de grootste verantwoordelijkheid? En ligt de verantwoordelijkheid dan niet ook bij degene die de offertes vergeleek en besloot dat er geld te besparen was door niet alles door StageCo uit te laten voeren. Dit is het principe van vrije marktwerking en dat vloeit voort uit het feit dat we in een democratie leven en niet in een communistische samenleving. Niet alles wordt door de staat gecontroleerd (en dan bedoel ik dit in de brede betekenis van het woord: beoordeeld en bepaald).

Daarnaast een opmerking van andere orde: 5000 jaar geleden gingen we jagen op vlees. Als we dan gingen schuilen onder een boom of in een grot en we kregen de boom of de grot op onze pet, dan waren we dood. We zijn 5000 jaar later niet meer gewend aan de gevaren van het leven. We kunnen alle risico's proberen te minimaliseren, maar hoe reëel is dat? Als we met zo'n storm in ons eigen rijtjeshuis gevaar lopen op vallende bomen en afgerukte daken, waarom verwachten we dan op een festival in de open lucht dat we daar minder risico lopen? Is het dan niet normaal dat we beseffen dat dat gevaar bestaat en dat we ons daar slecht tegen kunnen beschermen?

@lex

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi @Lex,

op het Pukkelpop-verhaal ga ik verder niet meer in.
We gaan wachten....

Maar op jouw visie op de ontwikkelingsgeschiedenis van de mens 
heb ik zeker wel een hele berg commentaar.
[Mede gebaseerd op een erkende universitaire studie ;-P ]
Je heb met die beweringen weinig tot geen enkel hout gesneden.

Alleen gaat dat wel heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel erg off-topic.
Van dat vlees eten/jagen: vermenigvuldig die jaren met met een factor 100.
En dat holbewonen een factor 10.
Het bouwen van eigen "schulpjes" (pyramides, hunnebedden, Stonehenge-tempels,
Knossos-paleizen enz + houten/rieten/bamboe) gebeurt wereldwijd ook al veel meer dan 5000 jaar.
Dus ook daar ga ik verder niet meer op in.

----------


## ljanton

Aan Transit,

Het is inderdaad niet fijn (zacht uitgedrukt) om als medewerker te lezen hoe dingen worden voorgesteld of onderuitgehaald op een forum waar (sommige) mensen actief zijn in de pro licht en geluids wereld.

Het is echter eigen aan de mens dat wanneer er een ramp gebeurt, men dan  gaat zoeken naar de (eventuele) / (menselijke) fouten. Als een schip met passagiers averij loopt, dan gaan ze ook na of hun officieren niet in fout waren etc. (misschien een verkeerd voorbeeld maar ik wil aantonen dat de meeste mensen hier op het forum de oorzaak willen weten om daar zelf lering uit te trekken als ze op een klus bezig zijn, daarvoor is dit forum toch deels? om te leren van elkaar)
Samen staan we sterker qua inzicht dan alleen. Nu feit wil dat iedereen een andere mening heeft (logisch). 

En inderdaad we zouden eerst de feiten moeten afwachten, we zouden het onderzoek moeten afwachten enzovoorts. Maar dan stopt alle discussie en bestaat er ook geen forum. (maar oke we zullen hier dan ook stoppen over pukkelpop, zullen de resultaten ooit echt in een openbaar rapport verschijnen?)

Niemand hier wil dan ook maar 1 pukkelpop medewerker "afschieten" of een "kloot aftrekken". Niemand heeft hier de intentie om te oordelen 'jij was fout en die daar was slecht'.

Maar er heeft wat plaatsgevonden in de sector en op fora voeren ze daar een discussie over, hoe hard de woorden ook kunnen zijn die hierboven gedrukt staan. 

Voor u is dit een emotionele zaak. 

Mag ik vragen wat uw functie was en voor welk bedrijf u werkt in de sector?
U bent vrijwilliger?

----------


## laserguy

In zulke gevallen moet men emotie en persoonlijke betrokkenheid keihard aan de kant durven te zetten en enkel de waarheid laten primeren. Voor zover ik kan zien is er hier in dit topic niet op de man gespeeld. Trek je dan de kritiek ook niet persoonlijk aan en ga hem daardoor dan ook niet op emotionele basis gaan verwerpen maar leer eerst eens kijken of die kritiek niet ergens een kern van waarheid kan bevatten. Als iedereen alle kritiek op alle vlakken gaat verwerpen, dan staan we gewoon met zijn allen stil en zijn we daar met zijn allen ook verantwoordelijk voor.

----------


## MusicXtra

Mannen, sorry hoor mat wat een oeverloos gezever hier, er worden heel veel woorden gebruikt en niks gezegd. Zolang er geen onderzoeksrapport is blijft het gissen of de oorzaak menselijk falen was.

----------


## laserguy

> Zolang er geen onderzoeksrapport is blijft het gissen of de oorzaak menselijk falen was.



Even de situatie in Belgie:
- regels i.v.m. dit soort constructies? Raap ze zelf maar samen want officieel is er niet veel.
- gespecialiseerde onderzoekers? Tja, aangezien er geen echte regels zijn, zijn er ook geen echte inspecteurs. Zal dus als "bij-jobke" gedaan worden door een of andere niet-opgeleide persoon.
De kans op een deftig onderzoeksrapport is dus heel klein. Kunnen we dan alvast achterover leunen, het allemaal snel vergeten en de volgende keer weer doden laten vallen? Vind je dat nu zelf de goeie oplossing? Ik vind dit in ieder geval de onverantwoorde oplossing.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Vind je dat nu zelf de goeie oplossing? Ik vind dit in ieder geval de onverantwoorde oplossing.



Dat zul je mij niet horen zeggen, waar ik op doel zijn de posts van de laatste dagen in dit topic, staat daar nu nog echt iets in wat iets toevoegt?

----------


## laserguy

Euh, nee. Dat klopt, wat feiten en gegevens betreft is er niet zo veel meer bijgekomen.

----------


## showband

is er inmiddels al een instantie aangewezen die de go - no -go beslissing onderzoekt voor het weer?

Die over een paar weken met een mooie aanbeveling gaat komen waar andere organisators in de toekomst naar kunnen verwijzen als zij de steker eruit trekken?

Zodat de "slecht weer verzekeraars"  en subsidiegevers betalen wegens overmacht? Ondanks dat het weer meeviel? Want in een nieuwe richtlijn stond een duidelijke les van de instanties hoe je met het weer voortaan om moet gaan?

Wie weet de instantie die de weersaspecten analyse van pukkelpop toegewezen heeft gekregen?

----------


## Gast1401081

> ...
> Anders hebben we hier uitsluitend te maken met digitaal ramptoerisme. ...



En het houdt nog niet eens op ook.... 

De storm onzin-meldingen heeft inmiddels ook de kracht van een orkaan bereikt.

----------


## Tuur Vanthoor

Vandaag op de site van BESA (BELGIAN EVENT SUPPLIER ASSOCIATION) gelezen dat deze mensen ook een onafhankelijk onderzoek zullen instellen naar de gebeurtenissen op pukkelpop.

http://www.b-esa.be/nl/blog-event-en...lpopdrama.html

----------


## ocramarco

> Vandaag op de site van BESA (BELGIAN EVENT SUPPLIER ASSOCIATION) gelezen dat deze mensen ook een onafhankelijk onderzoek zullen instellen naar de gebeurtenissen op pukkelpop.
> 
> http://www.b-esa.be/nl/blog-event-en...lpopdrama.html



Net zo onafhankelijk als het liftinstituut zeker? 
http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2011/08/29/...ankelijk-zijn/ [bron NRC]

Maargoed waar ik me heel erg aan kan ergeren is niet zozeer dat veel mensen speculeren maar wel dat er vervolgens niets over rapporten wordt gezegd als deze bekend zijn. Dan vraag ik me af trekken we er dan echt wel lering uit zoals vele van jullie zeggen? Om een voorbeeld te noemen ik heb niets uitgebreids over rapporten of link naar documentaire van ZDF van de loveparde in Duitsland gezien in het topic hierover....

----------


## showband

> Maargoed waar ik me heel erg aan kan ergeren is niet zozeer dat veel mensen speculeren maar wel dat er vervolgens niets over rapporten wordt gezegd als deze bekend zijn. Dan vraag ik me af trekken we er dan echt wel lering uit zoals vele van jullie zeggen? Om een voorbeeld te noemen ik heb niets uitgebreids over rapporten of link naar documentaire van ZDF van de loveparde in Duitsland gezien in het topic hierover....



ik ben niet in de positie dat ik de rapporten krijg. Maar ik weet heel zeker dat ik zodra er berichten over deze uitslagen verschijnen. Dat ik ze ook op dit forum in de threads zet. Die van de loveparade inclusief.

En een "general crowdcontrol" richtlijn is er volgens mij niet uitgekomen.
Een paar in de oren knoop dingen heb ik er zeker in mijn checklistst uitgehaald. 
Net als volendam en nog een zooi anderen. Sommige zijn herhalingen van zetten. Rieu / timberlake / average whiteband enz. Dat was allemaal geval "buiten mijn kennisbereik, huur echte profs" 

pukkelpop is voor mij als inhurende interessant om de consensus rond "afgelasten wegens weer" die er uit zou kunnen komen.
Samen met schollepop, "zwarte cross" en "concert at the sea" geeft het echt een case waar overkoepelend onduidelijkheid over is.

De "swingende rigging" ben ik in het kader van dit forum en de grote hoeveelheid mensen die dit riggen ook in geinteresseerd. "best practice bij banaan in de open lucht en opstekende wind?"

Tot nu toe vind ik het allemaal nog niet zo zinloos. Hoewel het macabere van de dans op de gedempte put inderdaad allesbehalve een fijn gevoel erbij geeft.

correct me if I'm wrong.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## rinus bakker

> De "swingende rigging" ben ik in het kader van dit forum en de grote hoeveelheid mensen die dit riggen ook in geinteresseerd. 
> "best practice bij banaan in de open lucht en opstekende wind?"



[Ik zou over het betreffende topic verder mijn kop houden, mar deze vragen zijn in een meer algemene zin.]

Waarom kwam ik 15 jaar gelden al USA-(outdoor) acts tegen die een stel traploos instelbare / telescopische
stabilisatiestangen meenamen om te voorkomen dat hun PA clusters in een swinging mode zouden raken?

En waarom is er nu in deze Lage Landen (nog steeds) sprake van een discussie of, 
en hoe je die clusters (of bananen) zou moeten vastzetten?

Gewoon een kwestie van al dan niet professioneel zijn, anticiperen en 'RI&E-en'.
Ook in mijn jaren bij 'de trussboer uit Leek' hebben we GS-systemen ontworpen en geleverd 
met een extra aan te brengen truss tussen de towers = onder de speakers / LED-units. 
Daarmee werd het 'swingen' grotendeels vermeden.
Volgens mij gebeurd dat nog steeds standaard voor LED-screen draagconstructies.
Al weet ik ook dat sommige klanten dat te duur/onhandig enz. vonden. 
Maar daarmee is dat wel hùn probleem geworden, en dat van hun opdrachtgever.

Een constucteur zal zijn gegevens nooit gaan berekenen op een _zwiep-zwaai-zwabber-last_, maar op een statisch zwaartepunt. 

En als er een windkracht dreigt op te steken die te groot is voor de toelaatbare kracht 
op de betreffende draagconstructie (steigers, PA-wing towers)? 
Het gevaarsgebied tijdig ontruimen! 
Pas dan kan er gezegd worden: 
_"Safety_ (voor mensen!) _first"_ in plaats van de obligate lippendienst daaraan.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Net zo onafhankelijk als het liftinstituut zeker? 
> http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2011/08/29/...ankelijk-zijn/ [bron NRC]



Niets nieuws onder de zon.
Een jaar of 5 geleden kon je de AI precies hetzelfde horen vertellen over de slechte keuringen van kranen...
Waarbij hetzelfde geciteerde Instituut ook de wind van voren kreeg.
En bij de keuringen van theaterinstallaties is ook heel veel misgegaan de afgelopen jaren. 
Door beide voornoemde instanties.

----------


## rinus bakker

Een discussie - door mensen uit het vak (waaronder zelfs een "oude buddie") - 
op een Australische TV zender.
Het is een hele zit (ruim een half uur), 
maar de moeite waard om te downloaden/bekijken.

http://www.cx-tv.com/cx_tv_news.asp

----------


## showband

illustratief over hoe zaken een eigen leven gaan leiden.

http://www.logistiek.nl/blogs/artike..._techniek.html

_even voor de duidelijkheid. Dit soort artikelen ben ik het niet mee eens_

----------


## rinus bakker

Inderdaad,
hier zie je dat de zaak al gauw op navelstaarderig geleuter begint uit te draaien.
'techniek' is ook:
-stormterugblaasventilatoren
-mobiele dranghekken / barriers
-tentgrote airbags

Maar wacht maar tot de politiek er zich echt mee gaat bemoeien,
dan komt er een nog grotere hoop aan onzinnig gedram 'over ons' uitgestort.

----------


## vdbeke

Licht en geluid naar beneden halen bij stormweer? Ik heb er mijn twijfels bij. Op pukkelpop hebben ze een poging gedaan om een ledscreen naar beneden te halen of vast te maken aan de palen van de tent (ik weet het niet meer juist en kan het niet terugvinden). Resultaat: ledscreen tegen de grond inclusief de persoon die ermee bezig was. Ik denk niet dat het de beste oplossing is.

Dan kwam er ook nog de suggestie om ledscreens te gebruiken om vroegtijdig een waarschuwing te tonen. Geen idee of het een kans heeft, ofwel lappen ze het aan hun laars ofwel rent iedereen weg uit schrik. Het laatste zou het beste zijn, maarja waar moet je dan heen met al die mensen?

----------


## rinus bakker

Niet _"bij"_ stormweer, maar daaraan voorafgaand.

Net zoals schepen voorafgaand aan een storm proberen een veilige haven op te zoeken.
Of dijkbewakers voorafgaand aan hoogwater zandzakken zullen aanbrengen.
Of gemalen voorafgaand aan extreme regen al gaan draaien vóór de polders onder water staan.

(oeps - sorry - ik zou m'n kop houden)  :Embarrassment:

----------


## axs

En we zaten er dus allemaal flink naast!

http://www.hbvl.be/pukkelpop/pukkelp...piraterij.aspx

 :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

LOL! 

Ik heb volgend weekend een festivalletje... willen jullie allemaal even een weekje niet downloaden? Dan hebben wij geen noodweer!!

----------


## rinus bakker

"_Tijdens optredens worden de supergrote podia echter overbelast met allerlei technische snufjes._ 
_Daardoor is de materiële schade veel groter wanneer er iets mis gaat_."

1) Het waren geen podia die zijn ingestort op PP. 
Bij Stageco en andere 'supergrote podia'-bouwers weet men wel "zo ongeveer" wat er te verwachten is.
2) Met technische snufjes kan men ook technisch rekening houden. 
Maar dan moet de act dat wel doorgeven....

Kortom: weer een toevoeging aan het onzinnige gezwets.

----------


## showband

kunnen de verzekeraars niet eens wat IQ downloaden?  :Cool:

----------


## rinus bakker

Verzekeraars hebben maar 1 heel duidelijk belang
MyBonus = ICash 
en naar de klant is het vooral 
FukU.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Verzekeraars hebben maar 1 heel duidelijk belang
> MyBonus = ICash 
> en naar de klant is het vooral 
> FukU.



Kunnen we dan niet gewoon de hebberigheid van de platenmaatschappijen/verzekeraars/banken/etc... de schuld geven van het drama van Pukkelpop?  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

Mag daar dan ook de "kosten/baten analyse" van de promotor/organisator bij?
Die mis ik (plotseling?) in jouw rijtje.
Van verzekeraars en banken weten we dat ze de samenleving grootschalig 
hebben lopen oplichten 'ten faveure van de eigen bonus'.
Van veel software boeren weten we dat ook. 
(winstmarges van 40-66% zijn in mijn ogen ietwat maffieus)
Maar van een festival organisatie wil je toch niet de indruk over houden 
dat het 'publieksverlakkers' zouden kunnen blijken te zijn, 
die liever in zee zouden gaan met goedkope (en met veiligheid rommelend) 
in plaats van met de duurdere - maar hoge veiligheid garanderende. 

Maar we wachten eerst op de rapporten van de onderzoekswerkgroepen 
Hoeveel zijn dat er eigenlijk geworden?
En wie doet er in Belgie eigenlijk het technisch onderzoek voor het parket?

----------


## showband

voorlopig is de activiteit "festivals organiseren" volgens mij absoluut niet als "goed winstgevende activiteit" in de boeken te zetten.

de helft van de nieuwe festivals waren leuk maar op zijn best "licht verliesgevend" Kijk voor de gein eens naar de eindeloze rij faillissementen.

En de rest krijgt als het geld opleverd voor de volgende keer zoveel extra eisen dat je direct daar de opbrengst in moet kiepen.

Tradritioneel gaat de winst naar autoverhuurbedrijven, headliners en de lepe horeca.

Als je snel geld wil verdienen moet je gewetenloze politicus zijn. Dan hoef je niets te kunnen, niets te weten, niet op te dagen. Strafblad, gebrek aan scholing of fatsoen geen bezwaar.

----------


## rinus bakker

En dat is het op zijn minst een veeg teken dat nogal wat organisatoren van 
(juist de bekendere) festivals een (innige) band hebben met de politiek. 
Waarom zouden er trouwens zoveel organisaties het ook zijn gaan proberen,
als ze wisten dat ze geld zouden moeten toeleggen.

Failliesementen kom je over alle sectoren in de samenleving tegen, 
ik zou niet weten of onze sector daarin echt over-vertegenwoordigd is.

Maar politieke vriendjes maken een betere kans op overleven...
De recente relletjes bij de VVD (Drente+Schiedam) en GroenLinks maakten dat weer pijnlijk duidelijk! 

En welke onderzoeksbureaus zijn/worden er benoemd door de politiek? 
Die zijn op voorhand al op zijn minst als 'verdacht' te kwalificeren!
Laat de bankiers de oorzaak van de financiele crisis onderzoeken, 
en je weet op voorhand al wie aan er geen schuld zal blijken te kleven.
Een TopBankier=BonusJunk in de VS claimde het werk van OLH uit te voeren.

Is er ergens al een weerskundige verklaring te vinden dat dit echt 
"_De Bui der Buien_" was, die niet meer dan eens per 100 jaar te verwachten is?
Een week nadien was het in dezelfde regio (bijna?) net zo erg, 
als ik het bericht in de lokale krant(en) mag geloven.

----------


## ljanton

Off topic: 

Niemand doet iets waar de persoon geen baat bij heeft. Dus een festivalorganisatie vult wel degelijk zijn zakken, alleen praat niemand erover. Of is Herman shuur een arme drommel?  :Embarrassment: 

Komaan! Zelfs voor een uitbater van een hamburger kraam die een week op de Gentse feesten wil staan betaald evenveel als een kleine gezinswagen  :Wink:  daarom waren de hamburgers ook 5 euro per stuk... (inkoop/kostprijs 30 cent, incl saus en ajuin) Elke dag uitverkocht tegen 00uur, tel maar uit ...

----------


## NesCio01

Ik denk dat er voldoende pro's rondlopen
die weten wat ze doen, berekenen wat hun 
gear aankan en dit mede doen voor de veiligheid
van iedereen op het (concert)terrein, en
behoud van de gebruikte gear.

Deze pro's zijn net als wij, ook bij hen moet
de schoorsteen roken thuis!

Maar, kijk eens door de eeuwen heen, als 
(nood)weer en de mens elkaar ontmoeten,
verliest de mens in 99,9% van de gevallen.
Dat werkt  zo met het (nood) weer op zee,
in de lucht en op het (festival)land.

Niemand is er bij gebaat een slechte naam
of reputatie neer te zetten. Je zult er toch
alles aan doen om het festival te laten slagen,
want je wilt volgend jaar weer aan de bak.

Het weer is soms voorspelbaar, daar kun je dan 
rekening mee houden. Helaas houdt het weer weinig
rekening met wie of wat het in haar baan tegenkomt,
waardoor het onberekenend is.

Helaas vielen er dit jaar weer te veel doden rondom
festival terreinen, mede door het weer.

grtz

----------


## MusicXtra

> Van verzekeraars en banken weten we dat ze de samenleving grootschalig 
> hebben lopen oplichten 'ten faveure van de eigen bonus'.
> Van veel software boeren weten we dat ook. 
> (winstmarges van 40-66% zijn in mijn ogen ietwat maffieus)



Verzekeraars en banken luizen je erin door het geven van valse informatie, da's heel wat anders dan een stevige winstmarge.
Die winstmarge die jij noemt wordt in heel veel branches vrij normaal gevonden, dan zou de hele wereld maffieus zijn.....
Wie bepaalt wat de winstmarge is? Dat is nog altijd 'de klant' en dus in dit geval de festival ganger, zolang die bereidt is te betalen kan ik een organisator geen ongelijk geven dat hij een stevige winstmarge pakt, zolang die winstmarge maar niet ten koste gaat van de veiligheid, dat dan weer wel.

----------


## Gast1401081

> .....
> Failliesementen kom je over alle sectoren in de samenleving tegen, 
> ik zou niet weten of onze sector daarin echt over-vertegenwoordigd is.
> 
> ...



Volgens de Kamer van Koophandel : Ja! We staan met stip op één! En dat al weer jarenlang.

----------


## rinus bakker

Thnx Mac. 
Jij doet duidelijk meer dan gemiddeld wat aan je huiswerk.

Maar dan beschouw ik dat hoge aantal ook als een vorm van een
(Darwinistische) _koude sanering_.
Want er is - zoals we allemaal weten - heel wat kaf onder het koren.
En de organisatiegraad (in verenigingen van vak/specialisme 'broeders') is echt bedroevend laag.
Alleen de banken worden gered,
en de bouw met allerlei stimuleringen op de been gehouden.

Feesten, partijen en evenementen zijn een decadente en misbare uitingsvorm?
Tot Geert, Mark of Maxime zelf een feestje te vieren hebben 
of heel erg nodig iets moeten presenteren (of de huilebalk spelen) 
of hun jolige kop of een festival willen laten zien.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Volgens de Kamer van Koophandel : Ja! We staan met stip op één! En dat al weer jarenlang.



Komt dat niet ook doordat er elk jaar weer een hoop bedrijfjes als paddestoelen uit de grond schieten, en net zo hard weer omver gaan?

----------


## showband

dat is net zo waar voor modewinkeltjes en buurtsupers.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Volgens de Kamer van Koophandel : Ja! We staan met stip op één! En dat al weer jarenlang.



Dat verbaasd mij niets als ik zie voor welke prijs sommige verhuurders werken....

----------


## Stoney3K

> Dat verbaasd mij niets als ik zie voor welke prijs sommige verhuurders werken....



... en wat ze voor werk voor die prijs afleveren.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

http://www.nu.nl/buitenland/2629951/...f-volgens.html

----------


## speakertech

Er is bepaald dat het een ramp betreft. Dat is een politieke oplossing. Voor belanghebbenden beter, omdat bijvoorbeeld niet voor alles geprocedeerd hoeft te worden om het gelijk, of een vergoeding te krijgen. Het rampenfonds zal uitkeren
Helaas komen ook verantwoordelijke instanties, die gefaald hebben er mee weg.

speakertech

----------


## rinus bakker

Geheel eens met *speakertech*.

En dus is het vooral ook beter voor de politiek zelf!
Dan hoeft er geen (politieke) verantwoording worden afgelegd over tekort schietende ambtelijke instanties.
En wordt er geen geld uitgegeven aan/door het toch al overbelaste en slecht funktionerende Justitiele Apparaat.
Iedereen misschien een beetje schuldig? De Nederlandse Oplossing is in zo'n geval:
Dan is het simpeler (en veiliger voor de eigen politieke-pluche-kont) om niemand schuldig te verklaren 
en wordt er wat betreft de kosten de "Graai uit de Grote Pot" (belastingcenten) gemaakt.
(In Düsseldorf lijkt het daar ook op uit te gaan draaien, want de Burgemeester zit ook daar goed vastgeplakt!)
Hasselt ligt niet zo ver van NL dus de foute voorbeelden zijn niet ver weg. 
Op de radar-onweersbeelden kun je de ellende ruim drie uur lang zien aankomen, 
met tenmiste een vermelding van code 'oranje' (de een na zwaarste weerswaarschuwing) 
en niemand van de organisatie heeft toen zijn kop gebruikt. 

Ik hoop dat de nabestaanden hier vrede mee kunnen hebben.

----------


## axs

ff nuanceren:





> Het Parket van Hasselt komt tot de conclusie dat de organisatoren van Pukkelpop geen strafrechtelijke fouten begaan hebben en dat hen geen inbreuken ten laste gelegd worden.Pukkelpop wacht nu de conclusies af van de aansprakelijkheidsverzekeraar, die een afzonderlijk onderzoek voert.
> 
> Dat meldt organisator Chokri Mahassine zondag. Als die verzekeraar ook vindt dat de organisatie geen schuld treft, betekent dit dat die verzekering niet zal tussenkomen in de schade van festivalgangers.
> Donderdag erkende de federale regering het noodweer als ramp. Daardoor kan iedereen die rechtstreekse materiële schade heeft geleden, een dossier indienen bij de provincie om eventueel een vergoeding te krijgen uit het Rampenfonds. Voor deze claims geldt een franchise van 250 euro.
> Pukkelpop maakte eerder bekend dat zij ten laatste tegen 15 november een standpunt zal innemen over de toekomst van het festival en de vragen over de tickets en dergelijke.
> bron: hbvl.be

----------


## jop

http://www.powned.tv/nieuws/buitenla...elpopgang.html

----------


## rinus bakker

Goh,
daar zullen de nabestaanden en gewonden ook erg verheugd over zijn.

----------


## Lala

De organisatie hoeft het niet te doen. Ik vind het dus een net gebaar.

----------


## Frederick

Er komt toch een staartje aan hoor. 300 mensen dienen al een klacht in tegen Pukkelpop om hun geld terug te krijgen. En ik geef hen geen ongelijk.
Waarom is het festival geannuleerd? Omdat het terrein te hard beschadigd was (dan is het overmacht) of uit respect voor de slachtoffers (noem ik geen overmacht).
Er waren mensen die zelfs nog niet op die dag op het festival waren enkel vb zaterdag zouden komen. + 100en mensen die al voor 500 aan drankbonnetjes gekocht hadden. Waar is dat geld naartoe?
De organisatie deed net alsof ze helemaal geen geld hadden om terug te betalen en Pukkelpop anders in gevaar zou komen. Nu is onlangs gebleken dat ze zichzelf vorig jaar nog bijna 1 miljoen euro hebben uitbetaald. Een slachtoffer zijn ze hier niet meer.
Hoe erg het ook mag zijn voor de slachtoffers, je hebt recht op een terugbetaling hier vind ik. 

Als ik een tv bestel bij Mediamarkt en die al betaal maar hij komt niet aan omdat het magazijn is afgebrand krijg ik toch ook wel mijn geld terug denk ik.

----------


## frederic

idd, het begint te stinken bij de organisatie. Pukkelpop heeft een wettelijk middel om de groepen niet te moeten uitbetalen wegens overmacht.
Toch zijn alle inkomtickets betaald. Het enige wat ze verliezen zijn de inkomsten aan drank.
De schade is verzekering.

De extreem hoge lonen die de organisatoren zichzelf uitbetalen doet gesjoemel vermoeden.

----------


## laserguy

Even ter nuancering: zij hebben zich vorig jaar UITZONDERLIJK eens 1 miljoen euro uitbetaald. Het is dus niet zo dat ze dat elk jaar doen!

----------


## moderator

Wat een UITZONDERLIJKE timing laten ze daarmee blijken.

----------


## mrVazil

> Even ter nuancering: zij hebben zich vorig jaar UITZONDERLIJK eens 1 miljoen euro uitbetaald. Het is dus niet zo dat ze dat elk jaar doen!



uitzondering of geen uitzondering, geprivatiseerde winst maar collectief verlies is bullshit, terugbetalen was de enigste juiste zet geweest.

Verder proberen ze de mensen die de minnelijke schikking (en dus de bonnen) aanvaarden een gewetensprobleem aan te praten door hen 4 maal te laten bevestigen dat ze het festival niet willen steunen en wel degelijk alle bonnen willen hebben. Terwijl diezelfde mensen gedwongen zijn om weer dure inkomtickets te kopen om uberhaupt iets met die bonnen te kunnen doen!

Ik hoop uit de grond van mijn hart dat daar volgend jaar geen kat naartoe gaat, uiteraard uit respect voor de slachtoffers

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ik hoop uit de grond van mijn hart dat daar volgend jaar geen kat naartoe gaat,



Dan krijgen deze organisatiegladjakkers de soort van ramp die ze echt verdienen 
(en waar ze kennelijk wel gevoelig voor zijn): 
Gééén Geld!

Van andere jaren zijn er domweg geen bedragen over dit soort "zelf-uitkeringen" bekend.
Maar:
In plaats van een buffer te vormen (of zich wel goed te verzekeren) voor dit soort van calamiteiten, 
of bedrijven inhuren die wel aan de strengste veiligheids-eisen willen/kunnen voldoen,
of uit eigen zak een goed calamiteiten/ontruimingsplan op te zetten.... 

Nee => gauw die "dikke pakken poen" maar wegproppen in de eigen zak!
Ook een bewijs dat de facilitaire leveranciers dus wel degelijk worden uitgewrongen,
als er zulke bedragen zo maar "onder de armen" kunnen worden verdeeld. 

Ik wist wel van bonus-junks al uit de banken- en verzekeringsdirecties.
Maar er zijn dus ook gelijksoortige bonus-boeven in het festival-organisatie circuit.

----------


## renevanh

De organisatie heeft zichzelf 1 miljoen euro betaald... lekker vage uitspraak!

Hoeveel man is die organisatie? Wat krijgen die aan loon? (Nee, die doen dat ook niet gratis en voor niks, dat zijn allemaal doorgewinterde projectmanagers of freelance evenementen organisatoren.)

Als we dat nou even uitrekenen en dat kijken hoe onredelijk het is.
Een festival organiseren gaat je niet in de kouwe kleren zitten, dat kost tijd. Een festival als Pukkelpop kost heel veel tijd, dat is een fulltime baan!

Laten we zeggen dat daar 30 man fulltime mee bezig is, dat lijkt me geen gekke gok.
Laten we aannemen dat die op jaarbasis niet heel erg veel verdienen. 30.000 rekent makkelijk.
30*30.000 = 900.000,-

Kortom: jezelf als organisatie 1 miljoen uitkeren kan je verontwaardigd over doen, maar dat lijkt dus verdacht dicht in de buurt te komen van gewoon alle medewerkers hun SALARIS betalen, iets wat volgens mij redelijk normaal is...

----------


## mrVazil

lees en wees gedegouteerd  :Wink: 

http://www.knack.be/opinie/blogs/meu...0006664029.htm

2 tot 4 personen dus, bijlange na geen 30

----------


## Frederick

ja dat artikel zocht ik maar kon ik niet meer vinden!!

Voor een VZW is 1 miljoen euro toch wel een beetje veel è  :Smile: 
En die VZW moet andere firma's betalen... die ook allemaal van hem zelf zijn...

Sorry maar het slachtoffer en de zieligaard moet Chokri niet meer spelen.


Ik heb trouwens een week na Pukkelpop gehoord op de radio dat er mensen getuigden die gewoon een mail naar Pukkelpop gestuurd hadden om hun geld terug te vragen en dit ook daadwerkelijk teruggekregen hebben...

Ofwel betaal je niemand ofwel iedereen. En hier dus: IEDEREEN!

----------


## frederic

De beste oplossing is dat de volledige raad van bestuur ontslagen wordt, en dat er een nieuw festival kan opgestart worden met nieuwe mensen aan het roer en een cleane lei.
Pukkelpop is te leuk en kostbaar om het voor de leeuwen te gooien.

----------


## laserguy

Op die link van mrVazil is er een vervolg met nog meer naakte cijfers en data. Ook van Koen Meulenaere in de Knack:
http://www.knack.be/opinie/blogs/meu...0012701839.htm

----------


## rinus bakker

En kwam die Chokri niet van oorsprong uit de politiek?
Een goede Belgische traditie is om daarin ook de kneusjes weer tewerk te stellen.

En nu er weer een centrale regering in Brussel komt 
(deze keer met een taal-kneus-clown aan het hoofd)
is er vast wel ergens een plekje dat vrijkomt voor die 'uitknijp pukkel'.

Alleen is het te hopen dat een nieuwe organisatie ook wat van de gemaakte fouten leert,
en niet op voorhand het offciele rampen document al gaat opstellen.
In Hasselt een ramp en in Brussel een catastrofe?
Het zit ook niet erg mee bij onze Zuiderburen.

We wachten gewoon af tot er weer een frisse wind gaat waaien? 

Ik heb nu pas die colums gelezen... 
En het lijkt toch wel erg op het aloude Hollandse gezegde:
"Links lullen en rechts de zakken vullen"
En daar hoort dan nog een ding bij: "kiezers en festivalpubliek zijn ronduit onbenullen".

Maar voor een politicus die even een vriendje gaat redden met een officiele rampverklaring,
ligt er natuurlijk wel weer ergens een goed-gevuld envellopje klaar.
Tjonge je zou toch verwachten dat deze sukkelaars 
hun opzichtige leugens, graaien en bedrog wat beter zouden verstoppen.

Politiek = macht en macht corrumpeert. Festivals = macht en macht corrumpeert.
Combineer die beide en de 'socialist' Stalin is er niks bij. 
Die maakte zich ook niet erg druk om een paar doden meer of minder. 
De festivalgangers voor volgend jaar zijn in elk geval gewaarschuwd.

----------


## frederic

We moeten er nu niet een 3de wereldoorlog van maken ook hé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar toevallig (?) gisteren op het Belgische nieuws gezien 
dat het kennelijk bij de Zuiderburen óók nogal moeilijk is om 
het socialist + onkreukbaar zijn, met elkaar te combineren...

Waarbij ook nog eens komt dat de politiek een soort van familiebedrijfjes gaat opleveren,
wat dan door alle partijen heen kan lopen. 
De Arabische 'presidenten' van Libie, Jemen, Egypte, Tunesie enz, waren ook allemaal bezig 
om hun dynastien te gaan vestigen door zoons of broers de tent te laten overnemen.

Kortom ze zullen allemaal sterk met de gedachte (hebben) rond(ge)lopen 
"met je takken van mijn Koninkrijkje afblijven"  
of dat nu de _"Farao Mabarak" van Egypte_ of de "_Czaar Chokri_" _van Pukkelpoppië_ betreft.

Een aantal van die boeven zijn inmiddels verdreven uit de *Arabische wereld*.
is er een reden om niet ook in de *Festival wereld* de graai-en-bedrieg cultuur uit te willen bannen?

Voor publiek en facilitaire bedrijven zou dat zeker geen verlies of achteruitgang zijn.
(Al valt te vrezen dat de organisatie-opvolgers zich ook weer als Afrikaanse stamhoofden zullen gaan gedragen.)

----------


## axs

Misschien moeten de meesten het artikel eens grondig te lezen samen met de artikels die daarop gevolgd zijn...!

die vergoeding die is uitbetaald heeft weinig te maken met Pukkelpop zelf en heeft 0,0 te maken met een VZW en nog minder met de dramatische gebeurtenissen van deze editie.
(Ging namelijk om een BVBA die *oa* diensten leverden aan PP, maar ook aan bv de spoorwegen)

Een verhaal heeft meestal 2 kanten maar blijkbaar zijn er hier die de andere kant vh verhaal niet willen kennen. Journalisten maken daar natuurlijk gretig gebruik van om een 'spectaculair' artikel uit te brengen!

Verder wil ik hier geen uitspraak over doen, maar heb wel zowat ALLES wat hier rond verschenen is gelezen en niet enkel het geciteerde artikel hier. Misschien een goede leestip voor velen tijdens de donkere winterdagen  :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

> lees en wees gedegouteerd 
> 
> http://www.knack.be/opinie/blogs/meu...0006664029.htm
> 
> 2 tot 4 personen dus, bijlange na geen 30




Dat is geen goede bron wat mij betreft.
 Geschreven door een bekend satiricus en op een website ala Geenstijl/Telegraaf...

Een dergelijk festival organiseren met 4 man lijkt me ook gekkenwerk 
Dit zijn de mensen die het festival trekken vanuit de jeugdbeweging die het organiseert, maar er zijn gedurende het jaar zo'n 20 mensen betrokken bij de organisatie (voorafgaand aan het feitelijke festival waar zo'n 3000 mensen aan meewerken).

Ook dat is door te rekenen als je NIET uitgaat van een salaris richting de 30.000 per jaar. Zeker aangezien het zelfstandigen zijn zal dat wat hoger liggen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Tuuuurlijk,
.... om destijds over de 'apartheid' in Zuid-Afrika te kunnen oordelen 
was (~25 jaar gelden) ook het argument 
dat je dat alleen zou kunnen doen als je er ook daadwerkelijk geweest was.
Mag je soms ook alleen over de "bankier-bonuscultuur" oordelen als je ook zelf bankier geweest bent? 
Het lullige zelfs van kranten als de Telegraaf is dat ze soms ook wel eens gelijk hebben. 
En het lullige van de meeste politici is dat ze de eerste zijn die alles ontkennen ('I did not have sex with ...') 
of er zo ingewikkeld mogelijk omheen blijven draaien nadat ze eerder ('exhibitionistische zelfverrijkers...'),
of via een reeks aan BVtjes - VZWtjes - uiteindelijk toch vooral in de VMEZjes blijken te zitten. 

Prima als je een witte-boorden-maffioos uit de vastgoed-sector of banken-sector bent, 
maar niet als je je erop voorstaat dat je bezig bent het volk te vertegenwoordigen 
of met goede doelen (?), of hogere doelen (?) of ideele zaken (?) zoals popfestivals ...
[  VMEZjes = VulMijnEigenZakken-zaakjes  ]

----------


## laserguy

> Dat is geen goede bron wat mij betreft.
>  Geschreven door een bekend satiricus en op een website ala Geenstijl/Telegraaf...



Zeg nooit tegen een journalist of lezer van de Knack, dat zijn/haar blad vergelijkbaar is met Geenstijl e.d. want dan weet ik niet hoeveel weken je werkonbekwaam zult zijn! De Knack is wel degelijk een blad dat door de betere burgerij gelezen wordt!

----------


## frederic

> *Dat is geen goede bron wat mij betreft.
>  Geschreven door een bekend satiricus en op een website ala Geenstijl/Telegraaf...
> *
> Een dergelijk festival organiseren met 4 man lijkt me ook gekkenwerk 
> Dit zijn de mensen die het festival trekken vanuit de jeugdbeweging die het organiseert, maar er zijn gedurende het jaar zo'n 20 mensen betrokken bij de organisatie (voorafgaand aan het feitelijke festival waar zo'n 3000 mensen aan meewerken).
> 
> Ook dat is door te rekenen als je NIET uitgaat van een salaris richting de 30.000 per jaar. Zeker aangezien het zelfstandigen zijn zal dat wat hoger liggen.



Dan vrees ik dat je Knack helemaal niet kent.

----------


## renevanh

> Zeg nooit tegen een journalist of lezer van de Knack, dat zijn/haar blad vergelijkbaar is met Geenstijl e.d. want dan weet ik niet hoeveel weken je werkonbekwaam zult zijn!



Dat bedoel ik dus... Geenstijl niveau.

----------


## frederic

> Dat bedoel ik dus... Geenstijl niveau.



Is dit een topic om te trollen? :Confused:

----------


## renevanh

> Is dit een topic om te trollen?



Nee, maar kun je een journalist/nieuwsbron serieus nemen als je als het ware bedreigd wordt door te zeggen dat je de stijl te satirisch/sensatiebelust vindt?
Volgens mij niet. Dat is geen informatie om een stellingname op te baseren, laat staan een beschuldiging of aantijging zoals hier gebeurd (geld in eigen zak steken, etc). Daar verzet ik me dan ook tegen. Kom eerst met betrouwbare bronnen (dus geen bekend/gevreesd satiricus!) om je stelling te onderbouwen.

----------


## laserguy

> Dat bedoel ik dus... Geenstijl niveau.



Neen, soms is een belediging er zo onwaarschijnlijk ver over, dat zelfs bij een gewoon intelligent en geduldig mens de stoppen toch doorslaan.

----------


## Gast1401081

> En nou ben ik het zat. 
> 
> Er lopen mensen op dit forum dingen te roepen ......... die normaalgesproken niet eens een hamer van een spijker kunnen onderscheiden. 
> 
> .........
> Voorlopig zijn er een stuk of 15 gezinnen waar een geliefde nooit meer thuis komt. 
> Alleen uit respect hiervoor zouden we ons iets bedeesder kunnen opstellen. 
> Of ......... hebben we hier uitsluitend te maken met digitaal ramptoerisme. En daar heb ik een tering hekel aan.



Citaatje van een paar maanden geleden. Blijft actueel...

----------


## rinus bakker

OK we stoppen ermee.
Want het was een onvermijdelijke ramp...
Zand erover. [ Helaas voor een aantal mensen dan wel te letterlijk... ]

En men gaat op de oude voet verder alsof er niets aan te doen was geweest, 
... tot er weer (misschien ergens anders) iets tot een ramp verklaard moet worden.

En dan heeft de handtekening van *axs* in dit geval ook verder geen betekenis!

----------


## Transit

Rinus, je lokt mij hier al twee maal uit de tent met jouw gezever...

Je gaat naar mijn mening wel heel hard pikken op zaken waar je blijkbaar heel weinig van afweet. Want als ik het goed versta weet hier jij perfect het salaris van Chokri, en is het volgens jou 'way over the top'. Misschien je hand boven eigen hoofd houden dan Rinus?

Op oude voet verder? Ben je sinds de ramp al werkzaam geweest in België? Naar mijn mening zijn er heel wat lessen getrokken uit dit voorval, zelfs in het indoor circuit dat nu op volle gang is. Het is inderdaad wachten naar de outdoor waar er heel wat moest veranderen...

Ik heb je altijd als expert 'aanzien', maar door dit topic heb ik toch een andere kijk op u. Moest je hier feiten weten aanhalen en oplossingen aanbieden dan zou iedereen je daarvoor dankbaar zijn. Het enigste wat me nu krijgen is kant-en-klare zever zonder enige onderbouw. Je lijkt me meer een afrekening of een verplichte drang tot reactie, of ben ik dan weer fout?

Maar zoals reeds aangehaald... werkvloer vs achter het scherm, gevaarlijke praktijken he!

----------


## frederic

> Rinus, je lokt mij hier al twee maal uit de tent met jouw gezever...
> 
> Je gaat naar mijn mening wel heel hard pikken op zaken waar je blijkbaar heel weinig van afweet. Want als ik het goed versta weet hier jij perfect het salaris van Chokri, en is het volgens jou 'way over the top'. Misschien je hand boven eigen hoofd houden dan Rinus?
> 
> Op oude voet verder? Ben je sinds de ramp al werkzaam geweest in België? Naar mijn mening zijn er heel wat lessen getrokken uit dit voorval, zelfs in het indoor circuit dat nu op volle gang is. Het is inderdaad wachten naar de outdoor waar er heel wat moest veranderen...
> 
> Ik heb je altijd als expert 'aanzien', maar door dit topic heb ik toch een andere kijk op u. Moest je hier feiten weten aanhalen en oplossingen aanbieden dan zou iedereen je daarvoor dankbaar zijn. Het enigste wat me nu krijgen is kant-en-klare zever zonder enige onderbouw. Je lijkt me meer een afrekening of een verplichte drang tot reactie, of ben ik dan weer fout?
> 
> Maar zoals reeds aangehaald... werkvloer vs achter het scherm, gevaarlijke praktijken he!



Je heb voor een grootstuk gelijk, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat de afhandeling van pukkelpop 2011 (met die tickets enz...) zo heel zuiver en correct verlopen is. Want dat is het niet.
En over het loon van Chokri is in de pers, toch al veel verschenen.

----------


## rinus bakker

geen gezever meer 
= dus ................. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

